# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 22/12/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ ينظم اضخم إحتفالية بالثنائية واستقبال النجوم والبلجيكي يصل

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
ينظم المريخ مساء اليوم بإستاده بأم درمان مهرجان رياضي ضخم إحتفالا ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان وإستقبالا للاعبين القدامي والجدد وسط حضور جماهيري غفير .. وشرف المهرجان مساعد رئيس الجمهورية عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي واعضاء لجنة التسيير المريخية وعدد من الرياضيين .. وشهد الاحتفال العديد من الفقرات ابرزها مباراة استعراضية بين نجوم المريخ .. كما استقبل المريخ مدربه الجديد البلجيكي لوك ايميل .. وفي الختام قدمت فواصل غنائية تمجد انجازات المريخ بواسطة حسين الصادق وحرم النور ومجذوب أونسة
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جمال الوالي: ما يترد عن رفضي تسليم شيبوب حافز تسجيله بالنادي لا أساس له من الصحة

كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ في جلسة ودية مع كبار رجالات النادي مساء اليوم بداره بحي الصفاء أنه تفاجأ بما حدث مثله مثل الجميع وبأنه لم يتم اخطاره بأنه يجب أن يتم دفع مساهمته المالية في تسجيل لاعب المريخ شرف شيبون عبر مجلس التسيير وبنادي المريخ واوضح أنه إذا تم اخطاره مسبقا بذلك لقام بنفسه للذهاب الى مباني النادي وتسليم لجنة التسيير المبلغ المطلوب لحل أزمة اللاعب ولكن ما حدث أنه قام بكل حسن نية السير على ما تم الاتفاق عليه مسبقا مع الجميع ويشمل ذلك ممثل المجلس الحالي وممثل أسرة اللاعب واللاعب بأنه عند حضور اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بأنه كفيل بما تبقى من الاتفاق وأكد بأنه الآن مجرد مشجع مريخي وأن جميع مساهماته هي عبارة عن حبه وإخلاصه لنادي المريخ مثله مثل أي مريخي داخل الأسرة الحمراء الممتدة وانه لم ولن يتكبر يوما عن أي فرد من أفراد الأسرة المريخية وأن باب بيته مفتوح للجميع وانه في خدمة النادي متى ما طلب منه ذلك وأسرد الوالي بأن جميع تلك الأحاديث عن عودته إنما هي ضرب من الخيال ولا صحة لها وانه ترجل عن طيب خاطر وعن كامل أردته لكي يعطي غيره المجال في خدمة النادي وأن متي ما طلب منه الدعم للنادي سوف يكون حاضرا دون شرط أو منا أو عرفانا على أحد كما أوضح بأن المريخ هو الأصل وانه أحد مشجعين النادي حاليا ولا شأن له بأي من الأحداث المتعلقة بالجانب الإداري للنادي ..صرح السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي في جلسة ودية مع كبار رجالات المريخ تمت مساء اليوم بداره بحي الصفاء أنه تفاجأ بما حدث مثله مثل الجميع وبأنه لم يتم اخطاره بأنه يجب أن يتم دفع مساهمته المالية في تسجيل لاعب المريخ شرف شيبون عبر المجلس المعين للتسيير وبنادي المريخ ووضح أنه إذا تم اخطاره مسبقا بذلك لقام بنفسه للذهاب الى مباني النادي وتسليم لجنة التعيين المبلغ المطلوب لحل أزمة اللاعب ولكن ما حدث أنه قام بكل حسن نية السير على ما تم الاتفاق عليه مسبقا مع الجميع ويشمل ذلك ممثل المجلس الحالي وممثل أسرة اللاعب واللاعب بأنه عند حضور اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بأنه كفيل بما تبقى من الاتفاق وأكد بأنه الآن مجرد مشجع مريخي وأن جميع مسهاماته هي عبارة عن حبه وإخلاصه لنادي المريخ مثله مثل أي مريخي داخل الأسرة الحمراء الممتدة وانه لم ولن يتكبر يوما عن أي فرد من أفراد الأسرة المريخية وأن باب بيته مفتوح للجميع وانه في خدمة النادي متى ما طلب منه ذلك وأسرد الوالي بأن جميع تلك الأحاديث عن عودته إنما هي ضرب من الخيال ولا صحة لها وانه ترجل عن طيب خاطر وعن كامل أردته لكي يعطي غيره المجال في خدمة النادي وأن متي ما طلب منه الدعم للنادي سوف يكون حاضرا دون شرط أو منا أو عرفانا على أحد كما أوضح بأن المريخ هو الأصل وانه أحد مشجعين النادي حاليا ولا شأن له بأي من الأحداث المتعلقة بالجانب الإداري للنادي.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباحك ورد أحمر حبيب الكل ماجد
التحية لك وجزاك الله خيرا بما تتحفنا به من الاخبار
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*علاء وراجي وكوفي والعقرب ..غياب كبار نجوم المريخ عن الاحتفال يثير التساؤلات
غاب  عدد كبير من نجوم المريخ في المهرجان الذي نظمه الفريق مجلس التيسير مساء الاثنين على ملعبه بامدرمان لاستقبال اللاعبين الجدد والاحتفال بالمدرب الجديد إيميل البلجيكي الجنسية وغاب عدد من النجوم الكبار في الفريق بقيادة المهاجم بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف والحارس المعز محجوب إلى جانب عدم حضور  المحترف فرانسيس كوفي  في حين اكتفى قائد الفريق راجي عبد العاطي بمتابعة المهرجان من الخارج وأثار غياب هؤلاء اللاعبين العديد من التساؤلات
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

جمال الوالي: ما يترد عن رفضي تسليم شيبوب حافز تسجيله بالنادي لا أساس له من الصحة

كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ في جلسة ودية مع كبار رجالات النادي مساء اليوم بداره بحي الصفاء أنه تفاجأ بما حدث مثله مثل الجميع وبأنه لم يتم اخطاره بأنه يجب أن يتم دفع مساهمته المالية في تسجيل لاعب المريخ شرف شيبون عبر مجلس التسيير وبنادي المريخ واوضح أنه إذا تم اخطاره مسبقا بذلك لقام بنفسه للذهاب الى مباني النادي وتسليم لجنة التسيير المبلغ المطلوب لحل أزمة اللاعب ولكن ما حدث أنه قام بكل حسن نية السير على ما تم الاتفاق عليه مسبقا مع الجميع ويشمل ذلك ممثل المجلس الحالي وممثل أسرة اللاعب واللاعب بأنه عند حضور اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بأنه كفيل بما تبقى من الاتفاق وأكد بأنه الآن مجرد مشجع مريخي وأن جميع مساهماته هي عبارة عن حبه وإخلاصه لنادي المريخ مثله مثل أي مريخي داخل الأسرة الحمراء الممتدة وانه لم ولن يتكبر يوما عن أي فرد من أفراد الأسرة المريخية وأن باب بيته مفتوح للجميع وانه في خدمة النادي متى ما طلب منه ذلك وأسرد الوالي بأن جميع تلك الأحاديث عن عودته إنما هي ضرب من الخيال ولا صحة لها وانه ترجل عن طيب خاطر وعن كامل أردته لكي يعطي غيره المجال في خدمة النادي وأن متي ما طلب منه الدعم للنادي سوف يكون حاضرا دون شرط أو منا أو عرفانا على أحد كما أوضح بأن المريخ هو الأصل وانه أحد مشجعين النادي حاليا ولا شأن له بأي من الأحداث المتعلقة بالجانب الإداري للنادي ..صرح السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي في جلسة ودية مع كبار رجالات المريخ تمت مساء اليوم بداره بحي الصفاء أنه تفاجأ بما حدث مثله مثل الجميع وبأنه لم يتم اخطاره بأنه يجب أن يتم دفع مساهمته المالية في تسجيل لاعب المريخ شرف شيبون عبر المجلس المعين للتسيير وبنادي المريخ ووضح أنه إذا تم اخطاره مسبقا بذلك لقام بنفسه للذهاب الى مباني النادي وتسليم لجنة التعيين المبلغ المطلوب لحل أزمة اللاعب ولكن ما حدث أنه قام بكل حسن نية السير على ما تم الاتفاق عليه مسبقا مع الجميع ويشمل ذلك ممثل المجلس الحالي وممثل أسرة اللاعب واللاعب بأنه عند حضور اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بأنه كفيل بما تبقى من الاتفاق وأكد بأنه الآن مجرد مشجع مريخي وأن جميع مسهاماته هي عبارة عن حبه وإخلاصه لنادي المريخ مثله مثل أي مريخي داخل الأسرة الحمراء الممتدة وانه لم ولن يتكبر يوما عن أي فرد من أفراد الأسرة المريخية وأن باب بيته مفتوح للجميع وانه في خدمة النادي متى ما طلب منه ذلك وأسرد الوالي بأن جميع تلك الأحاديث عن عودته إنما هي ضرب من الخيال ولا صحة لها وانه ترجل عن طيب خاطر وعن كامل أردته لكي يعطي غيره المجال في خدمة النادي وأن متي ما طلب منه الدعم للنادي سوف يكون حاضرا دون شرط أو منا أو عرفانا على أحد كما أوضح بأن المريخ هو الأصل وانه أحد مشجعين النادي حاليا ولا شأن له بأي من الأحداث المتعلقة بالجانب الإداري للنادي.



والله رجل ذى الوالى صعب زول داير يخدم لكن فى ناس هما محاربه الوالى حتى ولو كان ذلك فى عرقله المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ماجد على الإبداعات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي ايميل يصل الخرطوم ويبدي سعادته بتدريب المريخ



وصل البلجيكي لوك ايميل إلى الخرطوم مساء اليوم وذهب مباشرة لاستاد المريخ للمشاركة في الاحتفال الذي أقامه الأحمر للاحتفال بنجومه الجدد وجاء ايميل للخرطوم من أجل الاتفاق مع مسئولي المريخ لتولي تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة حيث أعرب المدرب عن سعادته بالاستقبال الكبير الذي وجده من الجماهير الحمراء مشيراً إلى أنه سيكون حريصاً على قيادة المريخ للنجاحات المأمولة في الموسم المقبل خاصة على الصعيد الأفريقي كاشفاً عن اكمال الاتفاق النهائي مع المريخ خلال 48 ساعة حتى يشرف على معسكر الفريق الإعدادي منذ البداية.
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*تسلموا يا احبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[COLOR="#800000"]نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض
متقلب الوجهين
ـ
ـ
★(ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ.. ﻭ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺴﺎﻭﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﻩ)..
★الرسالة أعلاه كانت علي لافته حملها نجوم فريق الرديف بالمريخ لحظة دخولهم الملعب للمشاركة في مهرجان الأمس..
★مدلولات المعاني كانت أكثر وضوحا من الإسهاب في شرحها..
★لا للمساومة بشعار الفريق الكبير..
★و الولاء المطلق للمريخ الكيان..
★صانع المجد و باعث الشهرة..
★و تعالوا لنقارن ما صنعه لاعب المريخ (مع وقف التنفيذ) شرف شيبوب.. اللاعب الهاوي الذي هرب (في سابقة تأريخية) نحو ديار العرضة شمال..
★و هنا قد يبرز سؤال للبعض.. و هو:
لماذا قاتل المريخاب لإعادة نجمهم بعد هروبه الأول؟
★و الإجابة تأتي ببساطة.. بأنهم حاربوا في ذلك لأنه مس بفعله ذاك صميم الكيان..
★حاربوا لأن اللاعب كان من ضمن منظومة لاعبي كشف الفريق..
★قاتلوا لحظتها ليثبتوا بأن للكبير هيبة لا تقاس بالمال أمام سطوة إدارات الفلاشات..
★ناضلوا لإحساسهم بعمق الطعنة النجلاء التي سددها من عاثوا في الوسط الرياضي خرابا و تدميرا لقيم الإحترام بين الأنداد..
★و ثابروا في ذلك حتي ردوا لاعبهم (وقتها) ردا جميلا.. داعين له بالغفران.. حاملين شعار (من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فاليرمها بحجر)..
★و لكن الحجر جاءهم كرة أخري من نفس اللاعب المتلاعب..
★ليكرر سؤ فعلته بالهروب تارة أخري يمم تلك الديار بصورة مخزية و محيرة..
★و علي طريقة اللعب بالحبلين عاد بخفي حنين.. في المشهد الرابع من أسوأ عرض مسرحي للكوميديا الرخيصة و المبتذلة..
★عاد بعد أن إمتلأ غرورا من تهافت الجميع عليه.. غير مبالي بعظمة كيان أو حب شعار..
★آب و هو الذي سطر معلقات طوال في النكران و الجحود و حب المال..
★و دعونا من قصص صغر السن و تأمين المستقبل الممجوجة..
★كيف يكون من قارب اﻟ٢٧ صغيرا في السن؟!!
★هل صدق اللاعب بأنه في مصاف الشباب و أن أول تجربة له في عالم الكرة هي مع المريخ؟!!
★هل عاش لاعب الموردة السابق و المهدية الأسبق (الدور) و تقمص شخصية الصغار و براءة الأطفال؟
★و ماذا قدم للمريخ حتي يتعالي و يغالي و يترفع عن البقاء فيه؟
★شرف شيبوب الذي قيده المريخ في الثامن من يونيو ٢٠١٤م.. و يكاد أن يكمل عامه الثاني في المريخ.. فما هي إنجازاته؟
★لعب للفريق الأول في منتصف الموسم المنصرم قبل أن يصاب بإصابة مؤثرة أبعدته حتي نهاية الموسم.. فكانت محصلته الإجمالية:
أربعة مباريات كاملة
خمسة كبديل
خمسة تم إستبداله
★فعن أي نجومية مؤثرة نتحدث؟
★هل نتحدث عن لاعب أقصي إنجازاته (هدف منقوض)؟!! أم عن نجم شغل العقول بسحر عطاءه و غزارة مشاركاته.. و قوة تأثيره!!
★ما سردته أعلاه من إحصائيات و أرقام (لا تكذب و لا تتجمل) لا يقدح في كون أن اللاعب يملك موهبة بدأت تتفتح تحت رعاية المريخ..
★و لكن هل يحق لأي موهبة صاعدة ما زالت تتلمس خطاها أن تتنكر لمن أخلصوا في رعايتها و تنميتها؟
★هل يستحق صفوة المريخ من لاعبهم مثل هذا الجحود و عدم التقدير؟
★من زرع في ذهن اللاعب بأنه مبعوث العناية الإلهية لإنتشال الكرة السودانية من وهدتها؟!!
★من أوحي له بأن القمة به منصورة و بدونه مدحورة و مذلولة؟
★و يبقي السؤال الأهم:
من قيم اللاعب بهذا السعر الخرافي و المجافي للمنطق و المقبول؟
★هل يحق لأي لاعب أن يحدد رقما كسقف معين للتفاوض بمعية أسرته (التي تتعطش للمال) مستغلا جهلا إداريا تفشي بعشق الإنتصارات الوهمية بغية الظهور في بعض (اللقطات) علي صدر الصحف و المواقع الإسفيرية؟!!
★كيف قاد بعضهم سوق اللاعبين ليصير أقرب إلي سوق (النخاسة) و الإتجار بالبشر؟
★ما ذنب الرياضة السودانية التي أبتليت بإدارات الغفلة و عشاق الشو الإعلامي الذين دمروا نسيج العلاقات بين اللاعب و ناديه..
★ما هي جريرة المشجعين الذين تعلقوا بلاعب إنطبق عليه قول الشاعر:
حذيفة يا متقلب الوجهين يا عبد الفعالات
★هل نتقبل متقلب الوجهين إرضاء لذات أشارت بتحقيق نصر رخيص في هذه المسرحية الممسوخة؟
★هل يوجد في صدورنا متسع للاعب تلاعب بكيان أحبه و عشقه الملايين؟
★هل يستحق شيبوب فرصة البقاء بين ظهراني كوكبنا النظيف ذو المثل و المبادئ..
★و كيف سيرفع عينه لينظر لجمهور الصفوة طالبا الصفح؟[/COLOR]
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*سلم فوك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
.
أسرة شيبوب تطارد مجلس المريخ من أجل عودته من جديد
عرض سعودي مميز للأحمر لأقامة معسكره الإعدادي بالرياض .. والمجلس يتعاقد مع البلجيكي اليوم
جماهير المريخ تحاصر مدني الحارث في المهرجان وترفض عودة شيبوب
آدم سوداكال : الوالي قدم الكثير للمريخ وإذا ترشح للرئاسة سأوجه كل عضويتي للتصويت له
لوك إيميل : الأستقبال الذي وجدته لم أجده من قبل
.
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
.
السلطات الأثيوبية تمنع رئيس نادي كبير من الدخول الي اراضيها
البلجيكي لوك يصل .. يصفق لاوكرا وكاتب هلالي يؤكد : (شهادات البرنس مزورة)
المريخ يحتفل بنجومة .. يحسم التعاقد مع المدرب اليوم ويؤكد عدم وجود مشاكل مالية لتنفيذ الأتفاق
الأحمر يغلق الباب امام عودته شيبوب بعد ان طارد لجنة التسيير هاتفيا
البلجيكي : سعيد بما وجدته من أستقبال .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اووك اررووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

* ارسنال يقتنص فوزا ثمينا من مانشستر سيتي وينفرد بالوصافة
* لجنة القيم بالفيفا توقف بلاتيني وبلاتر 8 سنوات
* جوزيف بلاتر يستأنف ضد عقوبة إيقافه 8 أعوام
* غالياني يؤكد اقتراب بواتينغ من العودة لصفوف ميلان
* شتيغن يهدد بالرحيل عن برشلونة بسبب سياسة إنريكي
* مانشستر يونايتد يخصص 29 مليون إسترليني لضم محرز
* بشكتاش ينتزع صدارة الدوري التركي من فناربخشة
* بورتو يستغل سقوط لشبونة ويقفز للصدارة بثلاثية في مرمى أكاديميكا
* أونياو ماديرا يلحق بسبورتينغ لشبونة الخسارة الأولى بالدوري
* بسبورتنغ لشبونة يهزم موريرينسي وينفرد بصدارة الدوري البرتغالي
* نفيكا يتعادل مع ماديرا في لقاء مؤجل بالدوري البرتغالي
* جليك يمدد عقده مع تورينو حتى العام 2020
* الضغوط تتزايد على فان جال بعد إقالة مورينيو
* جماهير ريفر بليت تعتدي على ميسي في مطار ناريتا
* إيفانوفيتش يؤكد ضرورة تجاوب لاعبي تشيلسي مع هيدينك
* الخليفي يسعى لتمديد عقد بلان مع سان جيرمان
* سان جيرمان يحصد نصيب الأسد في التشكيلة المثالية للدوري الفرنسي
* روسي مهاجم فيورنتينا يقترب من العودة للدوري الإسباني
* ايتوربي يجتاز الفحوصات الطبية لفريق واتفورد الانجليزي
* رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي: عقوبة بلاتيني لا تصدق
* سواريز: وجود ميسي ونيمار يشعرني بالهدوء
* رئيس ريال مدريد: لدينا أكبر خزانة جوائز في التاريخ
* شيرار: لاعبو مانشستر يونايتد يذيقون فان غال من كأس مورينيو
* فينغر: أموال البريميرليج جعلت الأندية الصغيرة قادرة على المنافسة
* ماتا: لا نمنح جماهير مانشستر يونايتد ما يستحقونه
* أوزيل يعترف: برشلونة أقوى فريق في العالم
* تقارير انجليزية تؤكد موافقة مورينيو على تدريب مانشستر يونايتد
* المدير العام ليوفنتوس يرشح إنتر ميلان للقب الكالتشيو
* رئيس بورتو يدافع عن مدرب الفريق بعد موجة الانتقادات
* هانوفر الألماني يضم ثالث لاعب ياباني إلى صفوفه
* مدرب ليفركوزن يعترف بتأثير تشيشاريتو على ترتيب الفريق
* كومان: لاعبو ساوثامبتون يعيشون على أمجاد الماضي
* السالمية يتجاوز كاظمة يتأهل الى نهائي كأس ولي عهد الكويت
* الكويت يتأهل الى نهائي كأس ولي العهد على حساب خيطان
* مرتضى منصور رئيس الزمالك يهدد بحبس رئيس لجنة الحكام ويؤكد انتهاء أزمة باسم مرسي
* الريان يهزم السيلية بثنائية ويواصل تربعه على قمة الدوري القطري
* الخريطيات يحقق إنتصارا مثيرا على قطر بثلاثية في الدوري
* التعادل يحسم مباراة آسفي ووجدة بالدوري المغربي

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشف مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه لجماهير النادي مساء الاثنين في المهرجان الذي أقامه النادي باستاده احتفالاً بالنجوم الجدد كشف عن انه تلقى تلقى اتصالاً من اللاعب شرف شيبوب عبر أحد مرافقيه أبلغه رغبته في العودة للمريخ وأكد له مدني أنه في الأصل لاعب الأحمر ولا يحتاج لاستئذان حتى يعود وهي الخطوة التي أغضبت جماهير المريخ فأكدت رفضها القاطع لعودة شيبوب وتعهدت بعدم السماح له بالمشاركة مع الأحمر لأنه تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء وأهان المريخ ولذلك عليه أن يبقى مع الكاردينال الذي التقط معه الصور أكثر من مرة من أجل إغاظة الجماهير التي ساندته ووقفت معه وطالبت بعودته.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* 
نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
متقلب الوجهين
★(الوﻻء للمريخ.. و لن نساوم في شعاره)..
★الرسالة أعلاه كانت علي لافته حملها نجوم فريق الرديف بالمريخ لحظة دخولهم الملعب للمشاركة في مهرجان الأمس..
★مدلولات المعاني كانت أكثر وضوحا من الإسهاب في شرحها..
★لا للمساومة بشعار الفريق الكبير..
★و الولاء المطلق للمريخ الكيان..
★صانع المجد و باعث الشهرة..
★و تعالوا لنقارن ما صنعه لاعب المريخ (مع وقف التنفيذ) شرف شيبوب.. اللاعب الهاوي الذي هرب (في سابقة تأريخية) نحو ديار العرضة شمال..
★و هنا قد يبرز سؤال للبعض.. و هو:
لماذا قاتل المريخاب لإعادة نجمهم بعد هروبه الأول؟
★و الإجابة تأتي ببساطة.. بأنهم حاربوا في ذلك لأنه مس بفعله ذاك صميم الكيان..
★حاربوا لأن اللاعب كان من ضمن منظومة لاعبي كشف الفريق..
★قاتلوا لحظتها ليثبتوا بأن للكبير هيبة لا تقاس بالمال أمام سطوة إدارات الفلاشات..
★ناضلوا لإحساسهم بعمق الطعنة النجلاء التي سددها من عاثوا في الوسط الرياضي خرابا و تدميرا لقيم الإحترام بين الأنداد..
★و ثابروا في ذلك حتي ردوا لاعبهم (وقتها) ردا جميلا.. داعين له بالغفران.. حاملين شعار (من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فاليرمها بحجر)..
★و لكن الحجر جاءهم كرة أخري من نفس اللاعب المتلاعب..
★ليكرر سؤ فعلته بالهروب تارة أخري يمم تلك الديار بصورة مخزية و محيرة..
★و علي طريقة اللعب بالحبلين عاد بخفي حنين.. في المشهد الرابع من أسوأ عرض مسرحي للكوميديا الرخيصة و المبتذلة..
★عاد بعد أن إمتلأ غرورا من تهافت الجميع عليه.. غير مبالي بعظمة كيان أو حب شعار..
★آب و هو الذي سطر معلقات طوال في النكران و الجحود و حب المال..
★و دعونا من قصص صغر السن و تأمين المستقبل الممجوجة..
★كيف يكون من قارب ال27 صغيرا في السن؟!!
★هل صدق اللاعب بأنه في مصاف الشباب و أن أول تجربة له في عالم الكرة هي مع المريخ؟!!
★هل عاش لاعب الموردة السابق و المهدية الأسبق (الدور) و تقمص شخصية الصغار و براءة الأطفال؟
★و ماذا قدم للمريخ حتي يتعالي و يغالي و يترفع عن البقاء فيه؟
★شرف شيبوب الذي قيده المريخ في الثامن من يونيو 2014م.. و يكاد أن يكمل عامه الثاني في المريخ.. فما هي إنجازاته؟
★لعب للفريق الأول في منتصف الموسم المنصرم قبل أن يصاب بإصابة مؤثرة أبعدته حتي نهاية الموسم.. فكانت محصلته الإجمالية:
أربعة مباريات كاملة
خمسة كبديل
خمسة تم إستبداله
★فعن أي نجومية مؤثرة نتحدث؟
★هل نتحدث عن لاعب أقصي إنجازاته (هدف منقوض)؟!! أم عن نجم شغل العقول بسحر عطاءه و غزارة مشاركاته.. و قوة تأثيره!!
★ما سردته أعلاه من إحصائيات و أرقام (لا تكذب و لا تتجمل) لا يقدح في كون أن اللاعب يملك موهبة بدأت تتفتح تحت رعاية المريخ..
★و لكن هل يحق لأي موهبة صاعدة ما زالت تتلمس خطاها أن تتنكر لمن أخلصوا في رعايتها و تنميتها؟
★هل يستحق صفوة المريخ من لاعبهم مثل هذا الجحود و عدم التقدير؟
★من زرع في ذهن اللاعب بأنه مبعوث العناية الإلهية لإنتشال الكرة السودانية من وهدتها؟!!
★من أوحي له بأن القمة به منصورة و بدونه مدحورة و مذلولة؟
★و يبقي السؤال الأهم:
من قيم اللاعب بهذا السعر الخرافي و المجافي للمنطق و المقبول؟
★هل يحق لأي لاعب أن يحدد رقما كسقف معين للتفاوض بمعية أسرته (التي تتعطش للمال) مستغلا جهلا إداريا تفشي بعشق الإنتصارات الوهمية بغية الظهور في بعض (اللقطات) علي صدر الصحف و المواقع الإسفيرية؟!!
★كيف قاد بعضهم سوق اللاعبين ليصير أقرب إلي سوق (النخاسة) و الإتجار بالبشر؟


★ما ذنب الرياضة السودانية التي أبتليت بإدارات الغفلة و عشاق الشو الإعلامي الذين دمروا نسيج العلاقات بين اللاعب و ناديه..
★ما هي جريرة المشجعين الذين تعلقوا بلاعب إنطبق عليه قول الشاعر:
حذيفة يا متقلب الوجهين يا عبد الفعالات
★هل نتقبل متقلب الوجهين إرضاء لذات أشارت بتحقيق نصر رخيص في هذه المسرحية الممسوخة؟
★هل يوجد في صدورنا متسع للاعب تلاعب بكيان أحبه و عشقه الملايين؟
★هل يستحق شيبوب فرصة البقاء بين ظهراني كوكبنا النظيف ذو المثل و المبادئ..
★و كيف سيرفع عينه لينظر لجمهور الصفوة طالبا الصفح؟
★و عن أي جريرة سنصفح؟ 
هروبه الأول أم هروبه الأخير؟
كلماته البذيئة في حقنا و التي ذكرها في الصحف الزرقاء؟
صوره التي ملأت الفضاء رفقة بعض الإداريين؟
لبسه لتلك (الكسكته) البغيضة و إشارته لنا؟
تنكره لكل من دافع عنه لجرمه الأول؟
★عشرات الفراسخ باعدت بيننا و بين اللاعب الذي خرج من قلوب الغالبيه نهائيا و بلا عودة..
★فاليذهب شيبوب في حال سبيله غير مبكيا عليه.. فهو لا يستحق دمعه.. بل يستحق الشفقة و الرثاء..
★الشفقة علي ما وصل إليه من حضيض الأخلاق..
★و الرثاء لحاله الذي يغني عن السؤال.. و هو الذي (يتصور) كل ساعة مع إدارة نادي..
★ما صنعه هذا اللاعب هو (سابقة نادرة الحدوث).. و لضمان عدم تكرارها فالبتر من الأساس هو حلها..
★لا يوجد إنتصار إداري لأي راغب يعمل علي إعادة اللاعب..
★و ليهنأ الجانب الآخر باللاعب إذا أراده.. و إذا ضمن أخلاقه و نزاهته في المباريات القادمات و هو الذي قدم أردأ أنواع السلوك الإنساني في الولاء للمال..
★كشف المريخ (حرام) علي مثل هذا المتلاعب بالولاء و حرمة الشعار و رفعة الكيان..
★و رديف المريخ الذي نظرنا بالأمس يحمل عشرات المواهب المتفتحه و الممتلئه بالحب و العشق و الولاء..
★و لن تتوقف مسيرة المريخ (قيد أنمله) جراء السقوط الأخلاقي الذي يستحق البتر..
★لذلك نناشد لجنة التسيير بأن ترد هيبة الكيان أمام تطاول هذا المتلاعب الذي لا يساوي شيئا و لا يستحق مجرد إلتفاته..
★أزيلوه من كشوفات الأحمر الوهاج نصرا للكيان و الجمهور و المبادئ..
★أشطبوه و إن كان في مهارة (ميسي) و نجاعة (رونالدو) فقد صنع بينه و بين الصفوة ما صنع الحداد..
★و لترحب به ديار الآخرين إذا أرادت فهذا شأنهم.. و لا شأن لنا بقيمهم التي عنها يدافعون..
★أشطبوا المتلاعب لتقدموا درسا لكل المتطاولين علي القيم و الموروثات المريخية..
★و ليعلم المتلاعب أنه لو إعتذر بكل لغات العالم فلن نغفر له ذلتين..
★لا تعتذر يا (بني) فلن يصلح العطار ما أفسده الدهر..
★فقط أغرب عن وجهنا.. فأنت لا تشبهنا و لا تمتثل مثلنا و لا تعشق كياننا..
★أذهب حيث المال.. و تمرغ هناك.. فالكل بات الآن يعلم أنك رهن إشارة الأموال..
★أمض.. فلم يعد لك مكانا في قلوبنا.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★لا نريد نصرا إداريا مقابل الدوس علي قيم المريخ..
★أشطبوا المتلاعب.. و أبتروا العضو الفاسد من الجسد الصحيح..
★لا مكان في قلوبنا لعبدة الأموال..
★من باعنا الآن لأجل حفنة من الجنيهات.. مؤهل لبيعنا خلال المباريات..
★و لا تنسوا أنه عاد للإعتذار بعد أن ركله الجانب الآخر..
★كفي تلاعبا بإسم المريخ الكبير و بكيانه السامي أمام أمثال هؤلاء..
★أشطبوه.. اليوم قبل الغد.
★نبضة أخيرة★
المريخ هو من يصنع النجوم.. و ليسوا هم من صنعوا المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري المصري  - الأسبوع 9 :

• الاهلي (-- : --) حرس الحدود  الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة 

=====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 17 :

• أرسنال (2 : 1) مانشستر سيتي

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 9 :

• المصري (3 : 2) اسوان

• سموحة  (2 : 0) وادي دجلة 

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يحتفل بلاعبيه الجدد ويستقبل المدرب البلجيكي

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أقام نادي المريخ السوداني إحتفالاً كبيراً بحضور عدد مقدر من جماهيره بملعبه بمدينة أم درمان الإثنين، وذلك لتدشين بدايته لموسم 2016 ولعرض كؤوس البطولات التي حققها في موسم 2015، وهي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان وكأس والي الولاية الشمالية بالإضافة لكأس مهرجان السياحة الذي فاز فيه على كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي بمدينة بورتسودان الساحلية بالبحر الأحمر.

كما شهد الحفل حدثا آخر هو إستقبال نادي المريخ لمدرب الفريق الجديد وهو البلجيكي لوك إيماييل الذي كان مفاجأة الإحتفال.

وقد شرف إحتفال الفريق الأحمر السوداني مساعد رئيس الجمهورية العميد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي ،وكل أعضاء مجلس المريخ بقيادة المهندس اسامة ونسي.

وضمن فقرات الإحتفال قدم المريخ نجوم التسجيلات الجدد الذين تعاقد معهم بقيادة وعلى رأسهم لاعب منتخب جنوب السودان ألوك أكيج والمدافع الغاني كريم الحسن والمدافع السوداني صابر عطرون إلى جانب المهاجم السوداني خالد النعسان ،حيث قاد هولاء اللاعبين الفريق الأول بجانب عمر بخيت وعنكبة والغاني أوكرا أمام الرديف في الفقرة الرئيسية للمهرجان.

وقد تابع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميل المباراة القصيرة وإلى جانبه مدرب الأحمال الجديد التونسي بلوشاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تحاصر الحارث و ترفض عودة شيبوب 
طالبت بانزال اقصى العقوبات في حقه

حاصرت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ على هامش الاحتفال الذي اقامه المريخ لمهرجان الاحتفال بالنجوم حاصرت الجماهير نائب الرئيس مدني الحارث و طالبته بعدم السماح للاعب شيبوب بالجلوس مع المريخ مرة اخرى بعد ان جلس مع رئيس نادي الهلال و طالب الجلس بانزال اقصى العقوبات في حق اللاعب وعدم شطبه وتركه حتى نهاية عقده و يجدر ذكره ان اسرة اللاعب كانت قد حضرت امس لمجلس المريخ وطالبت بحل ازمة اللاعب و الجلوس معه وفقا الاتفاق المسبق لكن مجلس المريخ اكد انه لا خلاف لديه مع اللاعب وانه لاعب النادي وسيعامله مثل بقية اللاعبين ولن يغير هويته و سيتركه هاويا حتى نهاية عقده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يوافق على استمرار شيبوب في الفريق والجماهير ترفض


كشف مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه لجماهير النادي مساء الاثنين في المهرجان الذي أقامه النادي باستاده احتفالاً بالنجوم الجدد كشف عن انه تلقى تلقى اتصالاً من اللاعب شرف شيبوب عبر أحد مرافقيه أبلغه رغبته في العودة للمريخ وأكد له مدني أنه في الأصل لاعب الأحمر ولا يحتاج لاستئذان حتى يعود وهي الخطوة التي أغضبت جماهير المريخ فأكدت رفضها القاطع لعودة شيبوب وتعهدت بعدم السماح له بالمشاركة مع الأحمر لأنه تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء وأهان المريخ ولذلك عليه أن يبقى مع الكاردينال الذي التقط معه الصور أكثر من مرة من أجل إغاظة الجماهير التي ساندته ووقفت معه وطالبت بعودته.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

نفى أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ بشدة أن يكون لديه أي عداء مع الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي أو غيره من الأسرة المريخية مؤكداً أن فترتهم محدودة جداً ولا وقت لهم لمُعاداة أي شخص وأنهم يحترمون جمال الوالي ولا يرغبون في إقصاء أي جهة وأضاف: لا أرغب في تقديم نفسي لفترة جديدة والمجلس يريد أن ينهي فترة التكليف وليست لديه أي قائمة ولو كنا نرغب في السيطرة على المريخ لتحكمنا في العضوية التي تركناها مفتوحة أمام الجماهير الحمراء وجدّد ونسي تأكيداته بأن أزمة شيبوب لم تؤثر مطلقاً في علاقتهم مع جمال الوالي ولم يحدث أي خلاف بينهم والرئيس السابق وعاتب أسامة ونسي الإعلام المريخي وقال إنه لم ينقل الحقيقة الكاملة في قضية شيبوب لأن كل ما حدث أن اللاعب جلس معهم وتفاوض معهم ووافق على العرض المقدم من المريخ وأكدنا له أننا نثق فيه وفي تمسكه الشديد بالمريخ لذلك لن ندخله أي غرفة وسنتركه مع أسرته مثلما فعلنا مع بعض اللاعبين الذين كانوا على قدر هذه الثقة ولكن للأسف الشديد لم يحترم شيبوب اتفاقه معنا وتعرض لضغوط من أسرته وسعت الأسرة لفتح أبواب التفاوض لاتفاق جديد فرفضنا الاستجابة لأي مطالب جديدة وأعلنا قفل الملف نهائياً.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*المسلسل الهندى شيبوب الغرام لم ينتهى بعد
تطسنى جاموسه عميه لو كنت فاهم حاجه !!
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أسرة شيبوب تطارد مجلس المريخ من أجل عودته من جديد




تناقلت الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم أن أسرة لاعب الأحمر شرف شيبوب ظلت تطارد مجلس المريخ طوال يوم أمس من أجل عودة ابنها من جديد إلى الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن أخطرتهم بعدم توصلها لاتفاق مع أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال وأن شيبوب متمسك بالمريخ ويسعى من أجل العودة إليه, وأبلغت الأسرة مجلس المريخ استعداد اللاعب تقديم اعتذاره من خلال الاحتفالية التي أقامها المجلس يوم أمس بيد أن قيادي بالمجلس أخطرهم أن الأجواء لا تسمح بعودة شيبوب ولا باعتذاره في المهرجان, وتدخل عدد من أقطاب المريخ وضغطوا على المجلس من أجل التراجع عن موقفه المتشدد والسماح لشيبوب بالعودة بعد الاعتذار لجماهير المريخ ومن المتوقع أن يتم حسم الأمر بصورة نهائية اليوم.
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكورررررررررررررين ياصفوه
واسعد الله صباحكم
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشفت (كورة سودانية) عن محاولات جادة كبار المريخ من اجل اعادة اللاعب شرف شيبوب من جديد للفريق بعد ان تأكد لها رغبة اللاعب في العودة للمريخ وتقديم اعتذار رسمي للمجلس ولجماهير النادي .. وتفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك اجتماع ساخن سيتم عقده اليوم للتشاور حول اعادة اللاعب للمريخ لضبابية موقفه مع الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ونسي: لماذا نعادي جمال الوالي وقد تبقت لنا ساعات للمغادرة

نفى أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ بشدة أن يكون لديه أي عداء مع الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي أو غيره من الأسرة المريخية مؤكداً أن فترتهم محدودة جداً ولا وقت لهم لمُعاداة أي شخص وأنهم يحترمون جمال الوالي ولا يرغبون في إقصاء أي جهة وأضاف: لا أرغب في تقديم نفسي لفترة جديدة والمجلس يريد أن ينهي فترة التكليف وليست لديه أي قائمة ولو كنا نرغب في السيطرة على المريخ لتحكمنا في العضوية التي تركناها مفتوحة أمام الجماهير الحمراء وجدّد ونسي تأكيداته بأن أزمة شيبوب لم تؤثر مطلقاً في علاقتهم مع جمال الوالي ولم يحدث أي خلاف بينهم والرئيس السابق وعاتب أسامة ونسي الإعلام المريخي وقال إنه لم ينقل الحقيقة الكاملة في قضية شيبوب لأن كل ما حدث أن اللاعب جلس معهم وتفاوض معهم ووافق على العرض المقدم من المريخ وأكدنا له أننا نثق فيه وفي تمسكه الشديد بالمريخ لذلك لن ندخله أي غرفة وسنتركه مع أسرته مثلما فعلنا مع بعض اللاعبين الذين كانوا على قدر هذه الثقة ولكن للأسف الشديد لم يحترم شيبوب اتفاقه معنا وتعرض لضغوط من أسرته وسعت الأسرة لفتح أبواب التفاوض لاتفاق جديد فرفضنا الاستجابة لأي مطالب جديدة وأعلنا قفل الملف نهائياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يتعاقد رسميا مع المدرب البلجيكي اليوم

أكد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اكتمال المفاوضات مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميل بعد أن وصل الخرطوم مساء أمس حيث يتوقع أن يتعاقد الاحمر رسمياً مع المدرب البلجيكي اليوم حتى يشرف على إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد، على صعيد متصف ذكر مدني الحارث نائب رئيس النادي أنهم على تواصل مع جميع اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في المهرجان الذي أقامه الفريق أمس متوقعاً أن يكتمل عقد اللاعبين يوم الجمعة حتى يسافر الأحمر للقاهرة بصفوف مكتملة ويستعد بالشكل المطلوب للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدية والتزام منذ البداية: أجانب المريخ .. حضور مبكر للانخراط في البرنامج الإعدادي


الخرطوم – وائل السر

على غير العادة يشهد هذا الموسم ظاهرة قد تكون جديدة على الكرة السودانية وفي المريخ على وجه الخصوص، حيث إن المشهد العام لأجانب المريخ كان عنوانه حضور بعد الموعد، المفاجأة كانت في العودة المبكرة وقبل بداية الإعداد للغاني أوغستين اوكرا والذى وصل للبلاد قبل يومين، وللغاني دوافعه في الظهور بشكل مختلف هذا الموسم، فما وجده من ظلم من المدير الفني السابق للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو كاد أن يعصف به خارج أسوار النادي، ولكن شاءت الأقدار أن يخرج غارزيتو من أسوار نادي المريخ، ويكون الغاني هو الكاسب الأول من رحيل مدربه الفرنسي. 
وللغاني أوكرا دافع آخر فقد كشفت تقارير صحفية أنه تلقى عدة عروض للاحتراف، وحتى يكسب مرونة من مجلس المريخ جاءت عودته في وقت حتى يجد كل العون من النادي. 
سلمون جدية والتزام 
مثال آخر للانضباط مثله المحترف النيجيري سلمون جابسون في موسمه الأول مع المريخ ولم يكن النيجيري كغيره من الأجانب خميرة عكننة، وكان مثالاً يحتذى به في الانضباط والالتزام وقمة الاحترافية وعودته المبكرة ليست بجديدة على النيجيري الموهوب، فما عرف عنه من انضباط يؤكد احترافية اللاعب. سالمون قدم موسماً دخل فيه قلوب أهل المريخ وخصوصاً مدرجات الأحمر فعودته المبكرة تضيف له مزيداً من التربع في قلوب عشاق الزعيم.
اليوغندي بنشوة نجوم برشلونة
ظل اليوغندي جمال سالم قاسماً مشتركاً في انتصارات المريخ، وتألق الحارس المميز في أول موسم له مع المريخ جلعه يحتل به مساحة كبيرة في قلوب جمهور المريخ، ورغم تذبذب المستوى الذي لازم الفتى الأبنوسي في الموسم المنصرم ولكن ما زال يقدم ما يشفع له في البقاء في قلوب الصفوة. 
التزام وجدية اليوغندي أوصلته للمنتخب اليوغندي وخاض قبل أيام مباراة ودية أمام نجوم برشلونة فعودته بمعنويات اللعب أمام النجوم الكبار وإإحساسه بأن جماهير المريخ ترغب في المزيد خصوصاً أن الذي قدمه اليوغندي في الموسم المنصرم لم يكن مقنعاً للكثيرين. 
كريم الحسن والجدية التي ستدخله القلوب 
الغاني المنضم حديثاً للمريخ تعوّل عليه جماهير المريخ في التألق في خانة برز فيها عظماء لعبوا للمريخ وكانوا أنشودة تغنت بها المدرجات كثيراً، ومعاناة المريخ في قلب الدفاع كان هاجساَ يشغل بال الكثيرين، وعودة الغاني كريم الحسن المبكرة تنبئ بأن كريم يرغب في تقديم نفسه بصورة ممتازة. 
الدحيش: العودة المبكرة عنوان التزام 
وفي السياق يرى عصام الدحيش لاعب المريخ السابق أن الحضور المبكر للأجانب، يعني أن المحترفين استشعروا المسؤولية الكبيرة وواجبهم تجاه النادي، موضحاً أن المحترف الأجنبي لديه عقد يلزمه بأن يكون على قدر المسؤولية، لافتاً أن المحترفين يتلقون أموالاً طائلة، والمحترف الذي يفي بالتزاماته تجاه النادي يكافئه الجمهور بالمحبة. 
وأوضح الدحيش أن الجدية التى يظهرها محترفي المريخ تدل على أن هذا النوسم سيكون مختلفاً وسيقدم فيه الأجانب دوراً كبيراً وما سيقدمه الأجانب وهم بهذه الجدية سيكون امتداد لخاتمة الموسم المميزة .
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الكلفتة
ولعل هذا هو عنوان الذي يجري في المريخ هذه الايام من لدن مسرحية شيبوب وحتي مهرجان الامس
اولا لا اظن حقيقة ان الطاهر هواري هو الذي اشار بعدم ذهاب شيبوب لبيت جمال الوالي فرغم كل شي يبقي امر تسجيل شيبوب في جيب الوالي لان الموضوع مرتبط بالمال ولم نجد لهواري اي مساهمة مالية في تاريخه كله الا استقطاب دعم لاطلاق سراح لاعب الهلال السابق معتز كبير من السجن اثابه الله في ذلك بكرمه
وموضوع شيبوب اقرب لنكتة الاحوص الذي اراد وضع عصفور احوص في القفص فوضعه خارجا ولكن العصفور دخل القفص بدلا من الطيران
لجنة التسيير بفكر فطير اصبحت تندر الناس وهي تستعجل اخراج البيانات والصور هادمة كل شي
وامس كلفتت مهرجانا كانت تامل ان ياتي لها بالمال فلا اعلنت له حقيقة ولا صدقت في من سيحضر ومن سيغني
لو كان النصري الذي اعلنوا عنه حاضرا لامتلا الاستاد ولكن اؤكد ان احدا لم يتفق معه بل ان بعض الفنانين قد غضبوا من تجاهلهم ولهم جمهورهم وكان الحضور تقليديا بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معني
كان مهرجانا في بعض فقراته اكثر مللا من برنامج محمد الامين نور الدائم في قناة النيلين
اما موضوع شيبوب فان كل الجمهور المريخي قداخرجه من قلبه كما اخرجته جهالة لجنة التسجيلات من مكمنه فلا نظن ان احدا سيصغق له قادما ان جاء للمريخ وهو امر متوقع فلا هو يعرف ما يريد ولا للكاردينال بعض شخصية قائد كيان ليقول له لا نريدك ولقد اثبت موضوع هيثم مصطفي من هو عراب مجلس ادارة الهلال فعرابه لا يلبس كسكتة
لجنة الطاهر هواري اقرب لدس المحافير منها من لجنة تريد ان تسد الفرقة او تحكم انتقاليا فيبدو ان هناك اطماعا للاستمرار من البعض ممن وجد حلاوة الاعلام وموطي قدم فقده قديما كالمعارض السابق هواري
جمال الوالي لا يحتاج الي اعلام وبطولة وتلميع صورة كما ادعي البعض او المح الاخرون خوفا من ان ياتي من جديد ولكن اثبتت التجارب ان الوالي بلا بديل الا هو لانه وحده من يدفع بلا من ولا اذي ولا غاية الا رضا المحبوب
لقد كتبت قبلا عن الرباط الصليبي يا حبيبي وكنت سافرح لنصر اداري محكم افسده مستجدون ولكن فنيا لايسوي شيبون شيئا مقارنة بابراهومة مثلا او وليد علاء الدين الذي توهج في رديف المريخ وخبأ في اول الهلال
ليت الدماعة يحاولون صلح كاريكا اولا فالفتي الذي وجد عرضا ينجو به من هيثم مصطفي. تم رفض ذلك العرض الضئيل من السعودية ورضي به ليهرب من كماين هيثم …رضي افضل لاعب في الهلال بربع ثمن لاعب المريخ الرديفي ورفضوا له…مع العلم ان شيبوب لا زال لاعبا للمريخ
وهناك مصيبة اخري اسمها تراوري لا ادري من يتمسك به ولماذا وهو لن يلعب الا اذا غفر هيثم مصطفي لمساوي وبشة وكاريكا
الخطوط العريضة تقول ان لجنة تسيير المريخ قد بدأت بالدفرة وترفض ان تطلب مساعدة…مع العلم انهم يلزون الان في عربة معشقة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلطات الاثيوبية تمنع رئيس نادي كبير سوداني من دخول أراضيها

قالت صحيفة الزعيم السودانية الرياضية اليوم الثلاثاء انها تحصلت علي معلومات موثقة توكد ان السلطات الاثيوبية أصدرت خلال الأيام الماضية منشورا منعت من خلاله رئيس ناد كبير ومعروف من دخول أراضيها بصورة نهائية وحسب ما تحصلت عليه الصحيفة من مصادر مقربة من رئيس النادي المثير للجدل انه يعاني من مشاكل مالية مع السلطات هناك
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*يسلم قلمك ايها الامير وهذا هو كلام العقل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
الإنتصار الإداري وحسم الفوضى

■عاشت القاعدة الرياضية أياماً ملئه بالإثارة و التشويق والدراما الكروية التي لا تحدث إلا في مجتمعنا السوداني .
○تفاصيل قصه أغرب لقصص الخيال والروايات البوليسية حيث إعاد لنا مسلسل تسجيل شيبون روايات اجاثا كرستي والغريب إنها لم تحدث مع رونالدو وميسي وإنما كانت مع لاعب هاوي لم يصل لمرحلة الإحتراف بعد.
○المريخ كيان كبير لا يتأثر بذهاب لاعب مهما كان ثقله الفني ومكانته فليذهب شيبون حيثما يريد فحواء المريخ التي أنجبت عيسى صباح الخير وفيصل العجب و...و...مازالت تجود بالمزيد فلم يخلق من يحاول لي زراع الزعيم .
○فقد عمل مجلس المريخ المستحيل وتفانى في الزود عن لاعبه عندما أتته الإستغاثة من أسرته على ضياع إبنها فهبوا وخاضوا المعركة دفاعاً عن شعار النادي وتكللت جهودهم بالنجاح في زمن قياسي بعد أن فقد شيبون أوراقه الثبوتية لينجح رجالات المريخ في عمل اللازم.
○إبتعثت لجنة التسيير أحد أعضائها ليقوم بالإجراءات اللازمة تجاه أحد أبنائه لتعلم كل الأسر المريخية أن أبنائها تحت يد آمنه وقوية.
○ تمكن الوفد من إنجاز مهمته علي أكمل الوجه وعاد متابطاً اللاعب لتتفاجأ اللجنة بعودة اللاعب إلي مراوغاته الصبيانيه ومحاولة زيادة المبلغ المتفق عليه بعد تدخل شقيقه الأكبر وتوليه مسؤولية وكيله الذي حاول الاستفادة من تدخل الهلال لكسبه فطالب ب اتنين مليار.
○حكم مجلس المريخ العقل وهو ينتصر للنادي وقيمه من ان يعبث بها كل من تسول له نفسه فالكيان يعلى ولا يعلي عليه.

■نرفع القبعات اجلالا للجنة التسيير والتي إستطاعت أن تسجل الإنتصار الإداري والحفاظ علي الموروثات في قضية شيبون
○أقتلعت اللاعب وحرمته من التسجيل للملكية وافسدت مخطط الهلال الذي لو نجح لأصبح ديدناً لكل الفرق التي تمتلك المال مما يعني إعدام فكرة الرديف وزيادة منصرفات الأندية.
○إستطاعت إرجاع اللاعب الي الخرطوم وهذا دلالة علي قوة المريخ وسطوته علي الكل.
○رفضت مزايدة أسرة اللاعب ولم تقبل المساومة حتي لا تفتح باباً جديداً لتمرد الهواة.
○قدمت درساً بليغاً وقوى في كيفية الحفاظ على نجومها وطمأنت الأسر المريخية على أبنائها .
○حكم مجلس الإدارة صوت العقل عندما قرر صرف النظر نهائياً عن اللاعب حفاظاً على هيبة الكيان وعزته وموروثاته وليكون عظه وعبرة لغيره وحسماً للفوضى.

◆ همسات متفرقة:_

•( الولاء للمريخ_ولن نساوم في شعاره) لافته حملها نجوم رديف المريخ في ليلة مهرجان الإحتفال بالنجوم الجدد وأستقبال المدير الفني الجديد وتقديمهم للجموهر وتدشين الموسم الكروي الجديد كلمات ومعاني معبرة تعكس بجلاء مدى الفخر والعزة بارتداء شعار الزعيم.
•بتصريحه لقناة الملاعب الرياضية أمس أدخل البلجيكي الفرح في نفوس الصفوة بأن المريخ كسب مدرباً طموحا سيسعى بكل ما يملك لتحقيق إنجاز فقد أوضح أنه قبل تدريب المريخ بالرغم من توليه دفةالامور الفنية للنصرالعماني قبل شهور ولكنه فضل المريخ لأنه يسعي لمجد شخصى .

•علي كل مريخي أن يعلن الوقوف مع لجنة التسيير في الفترة القادمة من أجل المريخ الكيان قبل الأفراد.
•المعسكر المثالي والجيد يخلق التجانس والتفاهم بين المجموعة ويسهل دور المدير الفني في إختيار العناصر المثلى والطريقة التي تفي بالمطلوب وتحقيق اللقب المنشود.

♡2015 كأن رائع ونتمنى 2016 أن يكون أروع.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*السلطات الاثيوبية تمنع رئيس نادي كبير سوداني من دخول أراضيها

دا يطلع مين ياشباب ؟ ؟

مليون  %  ح يكون  كردنه  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
لجنة التسير تحفظ هيبة المريخ..!!

*أعتقد ان ماجري في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب من مزايدات تعدى كل الخطوط الحمراء خصوصاً ان اللاعب وأسرته شكلا مخلب قط فتح عبره نفاج لإستفزاز المريخ وجمهوره، لهذا كان بيان اللجنة بقدر الحدث الذي مثل قمة من قمم التلاعب وعدم الإيفاء بالوعود والإلتزامات التي قطعها اللاعب ووالده قبل ان يذهب لمنزل أسرته بصحبة إخوانه ومن ثم يدور سيناريو جديد عن هروب اللاعب وعودته لمنزل رئيس نادي الهلال ومن ثم توزيع مشاهد أخري من صور اللاعب بصورة أيضاً كان الهدف من ورائها مضاعفة إستفزاز الأوضاع في المريخ وهذا الواقع أتي بعده سيناريو أخر كان أكثر غرابة وهو تصدى عدد من الأقلام المريخية لقضية اللاعب والحديث عنها بطريقة جعلت لجنة التسير في مرمى النيران لانها لم تقود اللاعب لمنزل رئيس المريخ ولم تؤدي له فروض الطاعة والولاء التي كان ينتظرها بإحضار اللاعب لمنزله ومن ثم إكمال الإتفاق غير المعلن معه وأعتقد أيضاً ان لجنة التسير محقة في هذا الشأن والوالي تحديداً لو أراد ان يدعم المريخ لماذا يرسم مثل هذا السيناريو ولماذا يربط دفعه للاعب بإحضاره لمنزله بصورة تؤكد علي ان الوالي يتعامل مع المريخ وقضاياه بصورة لاتخلو من تعالي وإستفزاز ونسأل الوالي تحديداً وهو من كان رئيس للمريخ طوال 13 عام هل أجبرك يوم أحد الذين قدمو اليك الدعم من شخصيات كثيرة هل ألزمك أحدهم للحضور لمنزله لتستلم اي نوع من أنواع الدعم لايوجد منهم أحد بل كانو يدعمو مجلسك بصمت ولا أحد يعرف ذلك إحتراما لموقعك الإعتباري في رئاسة النادي وإحتراما لمكانتك في نفوس أهل المريخ الذين صدمو بموقفك الأخير والذي مثل قمة في التخاذل وتعظيم الذات.
*الهجوم الضاري علي اللجنة من قبل إعلام المريخ وقف وراءه موقف الوالي من قضية شيبوب وكنا نتمني ان لايكون الوالي هو من يقف في ضفة النهر الأخري للهجوم علي الإدارة المريخية التي حفظت هيبة النادي ببيان أتي في وقته ليعرف شيبوب ومن شايعه ان المريخ ليس ساحة للتلاعب ولن يكون كذلك.
*ربط الوالي بالهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ سيناريو كان مرتقب ولو تم تسجيل شيبوب كان سيجد أكثر من قلم مريخي طريقه للهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ وأعتقد ان سيناريو شيبوب مثل شرارة ظلت تخمد كل حين وتتقد وللأسف يقف وراء كل ذلك شخص واحد ظل يتهرب من إدارة النادي طوال تاريخه وأدخل المريخ في أزمات متوارثة يدفع ثمنها من يديرو النادي الأن ويستعملها البعض كمطية للهجوم المفتوح علي لجنة التسير المريخية التي بذلت مجهودات تشكر عليها لانها أتت في وقت حرج وما قامت به مقارنة بما كان يتوقع لها من فشل يعتبر كبير خصوصاً ان الجميع يدرك حجم الإلتزامات بعد ذهاب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الذي فضل الذهاب قبل شهر فقط من فترة التسجيلات وترك وراءه كم لايحصى من الإلتزامات المالية التي وفقت اللجنة في جزء منها ولم توفق في بعضها وهذا الوضع مع أنه طبيعي ومتوقع من موظفين أتت بهم الدولة لكن بات مفاجئ وغير مقبول للإعلام في المريخ لان شيبوب لم يذهب لمنزل جمال بصحبة رئيس المريخ الحالي الذي يريدون منه ان يذهب وهو يحمل من خلفه مؤسسة ضخمة كالمريخ حتي يتم حساب المبلغ المتفق عليه ويعطى لشيبوب وكأن برئاسة المريخ لعبة وكأني بهم يريدون ان يذلو الإدارة الحالية في المريخ مع ان الوالي لو أراد مصلحة المريخ في هذه القضية تحديداً كان بإمكانه ان يوضح للجنة بصورة مباشرة حجم وشكل إتفاقه مع اللاعب وكان بإمكانه ان يقدم هذا الدعم عبر من يديرون المريخ الأن لكنه فضل سيناريو غير ذلك وإتضح ان الهدف منه أكبر من التعاقد مع شيبوب والدليل علي ذلك مدى وشكل الهجوم علي اللجنة.
وهج اخير:-
*من قبل إنتزع رئيس الهلال الأسبق صلاح إدريس علاءالدين يوسف من بين يدي الوالي بعد ان فرط الرجل في اللاعب بطريقة عشوائية جعلته لقمة سائغة للهلال الذي لم يتعب في ضم لاعب أعطاه الوالي أذن بالذهاب لمناسبة أقربائه مع ان جميع من حوله من ذاك المجلس بقيادة حسن عبدالسلام والدقير وقريش نصحوه بعدم إعطاء إذن للاعب لكنه منح علاء وقتها الأذن ليكتشف بعدها ان الهلال أدخل اللاعب لغرفة تسجيلاته وهذا السيناريو رغم مرور السنوات عليه أذكره لان البعض يتحدث عن التفريط في شيبوب كأنه لم يحدث من قبل والسيناريو الحالي يعد فيه موقف مجلس المريخ أكثر من مشرف والدليل علي ذلك ان اللاعب ذاته عاد وأتصل مرة أخري طالب ان يستمر في المريخ.
*الوالي قدم للمريخ الكثير لكن إرتباطه دوماً بسقوط المجالس التي تعقبه يمثل سيناريو قمة في السخف وعلي الرجل ان أراد العودة لإدارة المريخ ان يتجه لصناديق الإنتخابات وكفاية مهازل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رديف المريخ يقدم الروائع وينال تصفيق الجمهور رغم الخسارة يهدف من الفريق الأول... وتألق كبير للاعب عباس نجم رديف الهلال السابق والمريخ الحالي.... رديف حديد..






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سعيد السعودي ينضم للفيحاء السعودي

انضم لاعب اهلي شندي والمريخ السابق سعيد السعودي لنادي الفيحاء السعودي درجة أولى من اجل خوض تجربة جديدة بعيدا عن الممتاز السوداني كل الامنيات بالتوفيق للخلوق سعيد مصطفى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكي المريخ الجديد بعد وصوله : معجب جدا ب (العقرب)

ابدي مدرب المريخ الجديد البلجيكي إيميل سعادته بحفاوة الاستقبال من قبل جماهير النادي الاحمر وقال ان حضور الجماهير بهذه الكثافة يؤكد ان المريخ نادي كبير وعن المعلومات المتوافرة له عن المريخ قال إيميل انه تابع الاحمر في النسخة الاخيرة من دوري الابطال خاصة المباراة التاريخية امام الترجي ولفت نظري بقوة المهاجم رقم ٤ بكري المدينة ووصفه بانه لاعب مميز ويتمتع بسرعه فائقه وتحركات لا تهدا واتمني ان يقدم نفس المستوي في المنافسة المقبله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شقيقة شيبوب تتصل بالمريخ وتطالب بعودته مجددا

قالت أنباء مؤكدة اليوم في الخرطوم أن أسرة لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب ظلت تطارد مجلس المريخ طوال يوم أمس من أجل عودة ابنها من جديد إلى الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن أخطرتهم بعدم توصلها لاتفاق مع أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان شقيقة اللاعب اتصلت بالسيد آدم سوداكال تطلب منه ذلك وأن شيبوب متمسك بالمريخ ويسعى من أجل العودة إليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
الغلطة غلطتنا!!

* ﻳﺎ ﺻﻔﻮﺓ ﺑﻼﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻣﻴﻦ..
* ﻟﻸﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺃﻛﺘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ ﻋﻦ مسلسل ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ..
* ﺍﻻ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺗﺪﻋﻮ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻷﻥ ﻳﺪﻟﻲ
ﺑﺪﻟﻮﻩ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻭﻫﺰﻝ..
* ﺩﻋﻮﻧﺎ ﻧﺘﺴﺎﺀﻝ.. ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻧﻘﺴﺎﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺆﻳﺪ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺻﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ؟؟
* ﻫﻞ ﻛﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻣﺠﺎﻻ ﻟﻼﺧﺘﻼﻑ؟؟
* ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ يلومون ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﺘﻬﻤﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﻃﻞ ﻫﻞ يؤيدون ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭ(ﺃﺳﺮﺗﻪ)؟؟؟
* ﻓﻲ ﺭﺃﻳﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ أو ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻧﺼﻮﺹ فإن ﺗﺼﺮﻓﻬﺎ من هذا المسلسل ﺻﺤﻴﺢ.. ﻷﻧﻬﺎ إذا ﻭﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻱ
ﻣﺰﺍﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ أو ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ فستفتح باباً للريح يصعب قفله في المستقبل..
* ﺑﻜﺮﺓ بعد بكره ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ من الرديف ممكن يطالب بنفس المبلغ الذي طالب به شيبوب ..
ﻭاذا استجبنا له ففي ذلك ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻷﻋﻤﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻗﺪﺍﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ.
* ثم ثانياً.. ﻫﻞ ﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﺃﻥ يكون حافز تسجيل الشبل الصاعد شيبوب ﺃكبر من حافز تسجيل ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ أو ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ أو ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ أو ﺑﻜﺮﻱ المدينة أو ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺷﻤﺲ الفلاح؟!
* شخصياً أرى أن ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺴﺘﻬﺘﺮ.. وإلا لما ذهب إلى ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ثم عاد إلى ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ثم ذهب مرة أخرى للهلاﻝ!! وفي الأخبار انه سيعود المريخ مرة ثانية ، ما يعني أن هدفه في النهاية من يدﻓﻊ ﺃﻛﺘﺮ؟؟
* هل هو ﻻﻋﺐ كرة أم ﻗﻄﻌﺔ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺩﺍﻗﻴﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺟﺮﺱ ﻣﺰﺍﺩ؟؟؟
* ﺳﺆﺍﻝ… ﻳﺎ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ أن ﻟﺒﺴﺖ ﻛﺴﻜﻴﺘﺔ اشرف ﻭﺍﺗﺼﻮﺭﺕ بيها معاه.. ثم ماذا بعد ذلك.. وﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ؟؟
* اتنتظر حتى ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ليقوم ﺃﺷﺮﻑ بتسجيلك في كشوفات فريقه كلاعب ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ?!
* وقبل انتهاء فترةﺍﻝ 6 أشهر هل ستقيم مع ناديك الجديد في جوبا الما فيها احتراف، أو أديس أم تلحق ببعثة الهلال ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ وﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ معه ﺗﻤﺎﺭينك ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻳﺼﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ 6 ﺷﻬﻮﺭ؟؟
* أكرر ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻳﺎ ﺻﻔﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻣﻴﻦ.. ﺭﺟﺎﺀً ﺑﻄﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻮﺍﻃﻒ ، فهذا اللاعب لا يعرف أين ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺘﻪ بدليل أن ﺍﺧﻮﺍنه هم الذين يفاوضون باسمه
.. وﺍﺳﻤﻌﻮﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﻲ..
* شيبوب حا يلف ويدور وفي النهاية يعود إلى بيته وهو في قمة الأسف..
* ختاماً ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻠﻮ
ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ، وهو ﺑﺎﻕ ولو ﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ.. مضــوي العقلي

حديث الحكمة من الحكيم منصور

* سلام.. انا حقيقة منذ البداية كانت قناعتي بترك شيبوب ليفعل ما يشاء بعيدا عن المريخ.. ولكن قدر آلله وما شاء فعل.
* لقد انتهت قصة اللاعب مع المريخ الآن. وما يحزنني ويشغل بالي هو افرزات هذه القضية وآثارها على كيان المريخ والتي بدأت تنعكس بوضوح في آراء واختلافات المريخاب في القروبات.. وفي الصحف وبين كتاب الأعمدة..
* ومن الواضح أن افرازات الحدث أصبحت أكبر من الحدث نفسه.. وفي طريقها إلى أن تقود مجتمع المريخ إلى فتنة وعدم استقرار في توقيت حرج بالنسبه لفريق المريخ.
* لا أريد أن أدخل في جدال مع شخص حتي لا أكون من أسباب تعميق الأثر.. لأن هنالك الكثير من الأشياء غير المنطقيه تدعو للتساؤل وتحتاج لاجابات قاطعة.. وشفافية مطلقة.. ولكن لأن الأمر سيؤذي المريخ الكيان . لا يمكنني أن أخوض مع الخائضين فيه.
* علينا جميعاً تجاوز هذ الموضوع الآن بكل افرازاته ، حتى يتجاوز المريخ هذه المرحلة الحرجة.. وهي فترة تقل عن الشهر. وبعد ذلك يمكن فرز (الكيمان) حتى موعد الانتخابات.
* نعم.. لا أرغب في الدخول في هذه المرحلة في تفاصيل..
* لا في القروبات أو الإعلام.. وهنالك الكثير يمكن أن أقوله أو يقوله غيري ، متفق معي في الرأي أو مختلف. لأنني لو تناولته في هذا التوقيت الحساس سيصبح أمرا ضارا بالمريخ.. ولا يمكنني فعل ذلك.. ولا أنتم.. مع شكري وتقديري.. الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم..
* من المحرر: عندما يتحدث حكيم المريخ الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم ، يجب أن نصمت .. وأحسب أن توجيهاته أوامر .. وبالتالي يجب ان نستجيب لرأيه ونقفل ملف شيبوب بالضبة والمفتاح وننصرف إلى بقية القضايا والهموم الأهم كالتدريب والإعداد والعضوية ومشروع الرصيد..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يؤكد شيبوب في (الحفظ والصون) ومحاولات لترحيله خارج البلاد


وردت الي (كورة سودانية) معلومات تؤكد ان الهلال مازال يحتفظ باللاعب شرف شيبوب الذي اكمل معه الاتفاق لانتقال الي صفوفه في التسجيلات التكميلية في مايو القادم .. بعد ان راجت شائعات تفيد بخطف المريخ للاعب لاعادته الي صفوف الاحمر .. وعلمت مصادر (كورة سودانية) ان الهلال يسعي لترجيل شيبوب الي خارج البلاد في الفترة القادمة لابعاده من الاجواء هنا قليلا بعد الماراثون الطويل من الصراع مع المريخ حول اللاعب.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديكم العافية يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

**الوالي قدم للمريخ الكثير لكن إرتباطه دوماً بسقوط المجالس التي تعقبه يمثل سيناريو قمة في السخف وعلي الرجل ان أراد العودة لإدارة المريخ ان يتجه لصناديق الإنتخابات وكفاية مهازل.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يؤكد شيبوب في (الحفظ والصون) ومحاولات لترحيله خارج البلاد


وردت الي (كورة سودانية) معلومات تؤكد ان الهلال مازال يحتفظ باللاعب شرف شيبوب الذي اكمل معه الاتفاق لانتقال الي صفوفه في التسجيلات التكميلية في مايو القادم .. بعد ان راجت شائعات تفيد بخطف المريخ للاعب لاعادته الي صفوف الاحمر .. وعلمت مصادر (كورة سودانية) ان الهلال يسعي لترجيل شيبوب الي خارج البلاد في الفترة القادمة لابعاده من الاجواء هنا قليلا بعد الماراثون الطويل من الصراع مع المريخ حول اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
سلبية جمهور المريخ

* من يستحق التحية، وان يرفع له القبعات احتراماً وتقديراً، هو جمهور المريخ الحقيقي، الجمهور الوفي، الجمهور الذي يعشق المريخ فعلاً، الجمهور الذي تكبد المشاق واصر على التواجد داخل القلعة الحمراء، امس، ودفع من جيبه من اجل هذا الكيان العظيم.. خصصت التحية لهذا الجمهور تحديدا، وفي بالي مريخاب اوفياء في المهجر لم يتأخروا يوماً من الايام عن تقديم الدعم للمريخ، نذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مريخاب الدوحة والامارات، ومريخاب السعودية، ولن ننسى بالتأكيد المريخي الاصيل الموجود في لندن دكتور ياسر صلاح الذي تابعت في الايام الماضية مجهوداته الضخمة التي تكللت في النهاية باكتمال صفقة الوك ومن بعدها احضار بطاقة اللاعب من جنوب السودان، ومن ثم ما قام به في سبيل اعادة المراوغ شيبوب قبل ان يهرب مرة ثانية.
* آلاف مؤلفة من الجماهير تضج بهم مواقع التواصل المختلفة، يفلحون فقط في توجيه الانتقادات والاساءات، ويوزعون الاتهامات يساراً ويميناً، وعندما يحين اوان تأكيد المريخية عبر تقديم الدعم اليسير للنادي يتوارون عن الانظار، ولا يظهرون الا عبر انتقادات او اساءات جديدة، او مشاركين في فرح ليست لهم فيه اي يد.
* فليعذرني الاحباب من اهل المريخ، ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة مجردة، جمهور المريخ او فلنقل الاغلبية، يحبون المريخ منتصراً فقط، ولكن عليهم ادراك ان المريخ وللأسف الشديد نادي فقير من الناحية المادية، مثله مثل اي نادي آخر في السودان لا يملك اي موارد حقيقية سوى جمهوره، والذي رفض انجاح كافة المشاريع التي اقيمت من اجل ان يقدم مساهماته المادية لتسيير شؤون النادي.
* 2870 يعد من اعظم المشاريع التي كان من الممكن ان تحقق عائداً شهرياً ضخماً يعفي المريخ من (الزنقات) مثل التي يمر بها النادي في الوقت الحالي، وحسب ما كان مخططاً له من جانب مريخاب اوفياء ربطوا الليل بالنهار من اجل ان يرى هذا المشروع النور، كان من المفترض ان يحقق على الاقل مليار جنيه شهرياً للمساعدة في تسيير شؤون النادي، ذلك في حال شارك مليون مريخي فقط بواقع عشرة جنيهات لكل شهرياً.
* ثمانية آلاف مشجع فقط هم الذين تقدموا الصفوف واظهروا جديتهم وقاموا بالاشتراك في المشروع فعلياً، اي ان الواقع خالف التوقعات بحوالي 992 الف مشجع، وهذه فضيحة كبرى في حق جماهير المريخ الذين تتحدث اعداد كبيرة منهم عن رغبة حقيقية وصادقة في حصول المريخ على لقب دوري ابطال افريقيا.
* جلس الوالي على كرسى رئاسة النادي سنوات طويلة وبذل ما بذل من اموال، ومن واجب الجميع ان يتقدموا له بالشكر الجزيل على ما قام به من مجهودات وعمل كبير، ولا يزال، ولكن ظهر الوضع المالي الحقيقي للمريخ بعد تنحيه عن رئاسة النادي، وبدا من الواضح لجميع من هم قريبين من النادي، ان المريخ لن يمر من محنته الحالية الا في حال واحد هو ان تلتئم ايادي الجماهير جميعاً، ويتحرك الانصار من السبات العميق الذي يعيشون فيه نحو تقديم دعم مالي حقيقي للنادي عبر كل الوسائل الممكنة لذلك، سواءً كان عضوية او الاشتراك في 2870 او التواجد الجماهيري في الاستاد.
* اجاد منظمو احتفال استقبال نجوم الفرقة الحمراء، وهو دلع لمهرجان استقطاب الدعم الذي نظمته لجنة التسيير، في تنظيم برنامج على درجة عالية من التميز، ولكن للاسف الشديد شكل جمهور المريخ غياباً غريباً للغاية، وحرم لجنة التسيير من الحصول على الدعم المالي الذي كانت ترغب فيه من اجل تسيير امور النادي المكلفة في الوقت الحالي.
* المريخ يختلف عن الهلال في ان مجتمع الاحمر لا يضم اعداداً كبيرة من رجال الاعمال، او فلنقل ان رئاسة النادي ليست طموحاً لاغنياء المريخ، ولن نظلم هؤلاء الرجال تحديداً بالحديث عن جبن رأس المال المريخي، وذلك يفرض واحداً من طريقين اما ان يكون جمال الوالي رئيساً للمريخ، او ان يتسلم جمهور الزعيم المسؤولية ويصبح هو صاحب الكلمة العليا بان يتقدم الصفوف لاكتساب العضوية ويجتهد لدعم المريخ.
* فشل مهرجان استقبال النجوم الجدد يتحمل مسؤوليته جمهور المريخ.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






شيبوب لم يرفض الذهاب لمنزل الوالى وبشهادة احد الافراد الذين استلموا شيبوب من المطار بل من رفض هو فى اللجنه وقال بالحرف منزل سوداكال فى العمارات شارع 61 مخالفا الاتفاق 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللاعب ما زال في الخرطوم ..الغموض يكتنف موعد سفر كاريكا

لا يزال مهاجم الهلال مدثر كاريكا موجودا بالخرطوم بسبب خلافات مع مجلس الهلال حول عرض نادي الوحدة السعودي وتحسين عقدة في الهلال والذي سبق ان نشرته (سودانا فوق) ويكتنف الغموض سفر اللاعب الي تونس للحاق بمعسكر الهلال هناك الذي انطلق قبل ثلاث ايام لكن مصادر قالت ربما يتم حسم سفره اليوم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
أعداء النادي والوالي

× دخل المريخ العظيم نفقا مظلما وضيقا لم يحدث في تاريخه المدبج بكل جميل ونبيل .
× عندما رفض شرف شيبوب حديث المال المنقوص والعهد المنكوس وطالب بالفلوس والجلوس مع والي السرور ، تجعدت الوجوه الغبرة ورفضت الفكرة.
× ورفض السيد المهندس أسامة ونسي ، ذهاب اللاعب للرئيس السابق ، واشترط أن يحضر والي الجمال حامل ماله على ظهره ويرميه في حضن ونسي ، حتى يقوم سيادته بتسليمه للاعب مع الصور وحفظ ماء وجه لجنة التسيير المقتر .
× السيد ونسي أقدم بتصرفه هذا بعمل قبيح وغير مقبول من كل جماهير المريخ الوفية التي تعتبر الوالي هو صمام الأمان لكل مصائب الزمان .
× ونسي تعامل مع جمال الوالي الرئيس المحبوب ، مثل ما تعاملت فاطمة الصادق والكاردينال مع صابر الخندقاوي ، ورفض له تقديم حافز للاعبي الهلال .
× ومثل ما تعامل الأرباب من قبل مع أشرف الكاردينال نفسه ويوسف السماني، ورفض مساعدتهم في اعداد الفريق .
× هذا التصرف عرف به أهل الهلال على مر السنين ولم يحدث أن أقدم عليه أي اداري أو رئيس في تاريخ المريخ .
× وحتى الوالي الذي دفع وظل يدفع بلا كلل أو ملل لم يرفض أي مساهمة بل كان يطالب الجميع حتى الذين يناصبونه العداء بأن يقوموا بدعم ناديهم وبالكيفية والنوعية التي يرونها فكيف يرفضه ونسي المغسي .
× والوالي الذي يرفض دعمه ونسي المفروض على المريخ فرضا ، وهو لا يملك مثقال ذرة من فكر كروي أو مال يستر حال النادي العملاق ، فهو بالطبع لا يعرف ما قدمه الرجل للكيان أبدا أبدا .
× وونسي الذي يرفض من رجل أعاد بعث المريخ من جديد وجعله قبلة للاعبين الأجانب والمحليين وثقة ، قطعا يعتبر شخص نشاذ وعدوا للنادي والكيان قبل أن يكون عدوا محرشا للوالي بكل تأكيد .
× نحن ليس واللهِ بصدد قضية شيبوب اللعوب ، ولكن نتحسر على ما وصل إليه حال المريخ وظلم رجل جعل الكيان على كل لسان .
× الرأي عندي هو أن يتنحى هذا الونسي ورفاقه الذين أتوا لتدمير وتكسيير وتقسيم المريح الواحد المتحد في كل مكوناته .
× يمكن أن نقبل مثل هذا التصرف لو أن الوالي من نوعية الذين لايقدمون أويتظاهرون فقط ، ولكن رجل قدم خلال 13 سنة ما يقنع ويدهش ويجد مثل هذا الجحود .
× أذكر بعد ما تماثل الزعيم ود الياس للشفاء بعد حادث أم مغد المشؤوم ، قلت له ذات مرة يا ريس أنا رأي تكون أنت رئيس والوالي أمين عام ، فضحك وقال أنا ما عندي قروش مثل الوالي .
× فقلت له أنت إمكانياتك ما بطالة وعلاقاتك ممتازة وما بتغلب تب .
× قال لي بالحرف ، أنا ما عندي قروش ولو عندي ما بدفعها وحتى لو أنا رضيت أدفعها للمريخ والكورة واللاعبين ، أهلي ما بيرضوا ، قطع شك .
× وعندما تقدم الوالي ذات مرة باستقالته أجريت مع ود الياس حوارا وسألته عن امكانية ترشحة للرئاسة فنفى ، وعندما طلبت منه أن يرشح لنا من يخلف الوالي ضحك وقال بسرعة البخلف الوالي إلا زول مجنون .
× ذكرت كل هذا شهادة من رجل لا يجامل ولا يداهن ،لأوضح لونسي ومن معه من الذين يتحدثون عن الوالي بلا مسؤولية واحترام وعدم تقدير لمجهودات الرجل الخارق .
× أي شخص يذكر الوالي بسوء فهو شخص لا يهمه المريخ ولا يشغل نفسه بمستقبل الكيان العريض ويريد له البهدلة والمهزلة بين الأندية.
× وبسبب ونسي وجماعته نرى أن أندية الأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني وحتى الأمل عطبرة أكثر استعدادا ونشاطا وتنظيما من المريخ ، سبحان الله ، من أحسن حال إلى أسوأ حال ، والحمد لله .
× خير رد لونسي وجماعته هو احجام الجماهير ليلة أمس والقادم أسوأ .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نسأل الله اللهم لا نسألك رد القدر ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مهرجان المريخ امس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يعقد مؤتمر صحافي اليوم

يعقد المريخ اليوم مؤتمرا صحافيا و ذلك لتقديم مدربه لوك للاعلام و تحديد مدة العقد و التعاقد و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ لم يختار اي من المساعدين حتى الان و سيقوم برفع الامر للمدرب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معسكر المريخ في مهب الريح.. والالتزامات المالية تحاصر لجنة التسيير

على الرغم من إعلان لجنة التسيير بالمريخ عن مغادرة بعثة الفريق إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة لعقد المعسكر تحضيري استعدادا للموسم الجديد، إلا أنه لا توجد تباشير تلوح في الأفق تؤكد أن البعثة ستغادر بالفعل خلال الفترة التي تم تحديدها بعد غد الخميس، البعثة ستغادر إلى معسكر القاهرة خلال الأسبوع المقبل لتتقلص فترة الإعداد إلى ما يقارب العشرين يوما فقط، إذ أن الدوري الممتاز سينطلق في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر المقبل، فترة الإعداد القصيرة في الأصل والمحددة بشهر واحد سيتم اختصارها في عشرين يوما فحسب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوني اللاعب المرشح للمريخ حضورا في المهرجان امس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرديف شغلو نضيييييف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* معسكر مغلق للمريخ إعتبارا من اليوم ::

ينتظم المريخ في معسكر مغلق إعتبارا من التاسعة من صباح اليوم حتى تاخذ تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء طابع الجدية إلى حين المغادرة إلى القاهرة ومنها إلى اديس ابابا، وسيبدأ المريخ تحضيراته إعتبارا من الأربعاء على أن تغادر البعثة الى القاهرة السبت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يتصل بأمير كمال ويطلب منه إستعجال المجلس لإعادته ::

أجرى المالي مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء إتصالا بنجم الفريق أمير كمال وطلب منه إستعجال مجلس المريخ من أجل إعادته وحسم كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بعودته لمواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر، لأنه يرغب بشدة في المشاركة في إعداد المريخ من أول وهلة، وأكد الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة انه سيتصل اليوم باللاعب من أجل الوصول إلى إتفاق معه حتى يغادر برفقة البعثة الحمراء إلى القاهرة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*و




			
				الوالي تحديداً لو أراد ان يدعم المريخ لماذا يرسم مثل هذا السيناريو ولماذا يربط دفعه للاعب بإحضاره لمنزله بصورة تؤكد علي ان الوالي يتعامل مع المريخ وقضاياه بصورة لاتخلو من تعالي وإستفزاز ونسأل الوالي تحديداً وهو من كان رئيس للمريخ طوال 13 عام هل أجبرك يوم أحد الذين قدمو اليك الدعم من شخصيات كثيرة هل ألزمك أحدهم للحضور لمنزله لتستلم اي نوع من أنواع الدعم لايوجد منهم أحد بل كانو يدعمو مجلسك بصمت ولا أحد يعرف ذلك إحتراما لموقعك الإعتباري في رئاسة
			
		


يا هذا جمال الوالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي أكبر يكثير من هذه الخطرفات ..واعتقد ان كلامه كان واضح جدا بخصوص هذا الموضوع وله مليون تحية ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
لجنة التسير تحفظ هيبة المريخ..!!

*أعتقد ان ماجري في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب من مزايدات تعدى كل الخطوط الحمراء خصوصاً ان اللاعب وأسرته شكلا مخلب قط فتح عبره نفاج لإستفزاز المريخ وجمهوره، لهذا كان بيان اللجنة بقدر الحدث الذي مثل قمة من قمم التلاعب وعدم الإيفاء بالوعود والإلتزامات التي قطعها اللاعب ووالده قبل ان يذهب لمنزل أسرته بصحبة إخوانه ومن ثم يدور سيناريو جديد عن هروب اللاعب وعودته لمنزل رئيس نادي الهلال ومن ثم توزيع مشاهد أخري من صور اللاعب بصورة أيضاً كان الهدف من ورائها مضاعفة إستفزاز الأوضاع في المريخ وهذا الواقع أتي بعده سيناريو أخر كان أكثر غرابة وهو تصدى عدد من الأقلام المريخية لقضية اللاعب والحديث عنها بطريقة جعلت لجنة التسير في مرمى النيران لانها لم تقود اللاعب لمنزل رئيس المريخ ولم تؤدي له فروض الطاعة والولاء التي كان ينتظرها بإحضار اللاعب لمنزله ومن ثم إكمال الإتفاق غير المعلن معه وأعتقد أيضاً ان لجنة التسير محقة في هذا الشأن والوالي تحديداً لو أراد ان يدعم المريخ لماذا يرسم مثل هذا السيناريو ولماذا يربط دفعه للاعب بإحضاره لمنزله بصورة تؤكد علي ان الوالي يتعامل مع المريخ وقضاياه بصورة لاتخلو من تعالي وإستفزاز ونسأل الوالي تحديداً وهو من كان رئيس للمريخ طوال 13 عام هل أجبرك يوم أحد الذين قدمو اليك الدعم من شخصيات كثيرة هل ألزمك أحدهم للحضور لمنزله لتستلم اي نوع من أنواع الدعم لايوجد منهم أحد بل كانو يدعمو مجلسك بصمت ولا أحد يعرف ذلك إحتراما لموقعك الإعتباري في رئاسة النادي وإحتراما لمكانتك في نفوس أهل المريخ الذين صدمو بموقفك الأخير والذي مثل قمة في التخاذل وتعظيم الذات.
*الهجوم الضاري علي اللجنة من قبل إعلام المريخ وقف وراءه موقف الوالي من قضية شيبوب وكنا نتمني ان لايكون الوالي هو من يقف في ضفة النهر الأخري للهجوم علي الإدارة المريخية التي حفظت هيبة النادي ببيان أتي في وقته ليعرف شيبوب ومن شايعه ان المريخ ليس ساحة للتلاعب ولن يكون كذلك.
*ربط الوالي بالهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ سيناريو كان مرتقب ولو تم تسجيل شيبوب كان سيجد أكثر من قلم مريخي طريقه للهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ وأعتقد ان سيناريو شيبوب مثل شرارة ظلت تخمد كل حين وتتقد وللأسف يقف وراء كل ذلك شخص واحد ظل يتهرب من إدارة النادي طوال تاريخه وأدخل المريخ في أزمات متوارثة يدفع ثمنها من يديرو النادي الأن ويستعملها البعض كمطية للهجوم المفتوح علي لجنة التسير المريخية التي بذلت مجهودات تشكر عليها لانها أتت في وقت حرج وما قامت به مقارنة بما كان يتوقع لها من فشل يعتبر كبير خصوصاً ان الجميع يدرك حجم الإلتزامات بعد ذهاب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الذي فضل الذهاب قبل شهر فقط من فترة التسجيلات وترك وراءه كم لايحصى من الإلتزامات المالية التي وفقت اللجنة في جزء منها ولم توفق في بعضها وهذا الوضع مع أنه طبيعي ومتوقع من موظفين أتت بهم الدولة لكن بات مفاجئ وغير مقبول للإعلام في المريخ لان شيبوب لم يذهب لمنزل جمال بصحبة رئيس المريخ الحالي الذي يريدون منه ان يذهب وهو يحمل من خلفه مؤسسة ضخمة كالمريخ حتي يتم حساب المبلغ المتفق عليه ويعطى لشيبوب وكأن برئاسة المريخ لعبة وكأني بهم يريدون ان يذلو الإدارة الحالية في المريخ مع ان الوالي لو أراد مصلحة المريخ في هذه القضية تحديداً كان بإمكانه ان يوضح للجنة بصورة مباشرة حجم وشكل إتفاقه مع اللاعب وكان بإمكانه ان يقدم هذا الدعم عبر من يديرون المريخ الأن لكنه فضل سيناريو غير ذلك وإتضح ان الهدف منه أكبر من التعاقد مع شيبوب والدليل علي ذلك مدى وشكل الهجوم علي اللجنة.
وهج اخير:-
*من قبل إنتزع رئيس الهلال الأسبق صلاح إدريس علاءالدين يوسف من بين يدي الوالي بعد ان فرط الرجل في اللاعب بطريقة عشوائية جعلته لقمة سائغة للهلال الذي لم يتعب في ضم لاعب أعطاه الوالي أذن بالذهاب لمناسبة أقربائه مع ان جميع من حوله من ذاك المجلس بقيادة حسن عبدالسلام والدقير وقريش نصحوه بعدم إعطاء إذن للاعب لكنه منح علاء وقتها الأذن ليكتشف بعدها ان الهلال أدخل اللاعب لغرفة تسجيلاته وهذا السيناريو رغم مرور السنوات عليه أذكره لان البعض يتحدث عن التفريط في شيبوب كأنه لم يحدث من قبل والسيناريو الحالي يعد فيه موقف مجلس المريخ أكثر من مشرف والدليل علي ذلك ان اللاعب ذاته عاد وأتصل مرة أخري طالب ان يستمر في المريخ.
*الوالي قدم للمريخ الكثير لكن إرتباطه دوماً بسقوط المجالس التي تعقبه يمثل سيناريو قمة في السخف وعلي الرجل ان أراد العودة لإدارة المريخ ان يتجه لصناديق الإنتخابات وكفاية مهازل.



*************
الزول دا شاين على وين ؟؟؟
العقيد عامر قال بعضمة لسانو انو شيبوب هو من رفض عرض المريخ وطلب مليارين 
تجى ناطى لينا وتقول الوالى ما يشترط علينا ؟؟
ياخى كتر خيرو زول ساب ليكم الجمل بما حمل ومع ذلك يدعم 
عجائب
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الرديف شغلو نضيييييف





ده الشغل التمام  الصاح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آدم سوداكال: الوالي قدم الكثير للمريخ وإذا ترشح للرئاسة سأوجه كل عضويتي للتوصيت له ::

دافع القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن نفسه في مواجهة الإتهامات الموجهة له إليه من تسبب في عدم تعاقد شيبوب بعد أن جلس اللاعب معه ولم يحسم امره ولم يتركه يذهب لمقابلة جمال الوالي لتنفيذ الإتفاق الذي تم في وقت سابق، وقال ان كل الموضوع لا أساس له من الصحة ذاكرا انه يحمل الكثير من الإحترام والتقدير للرئيس جمال الوالي ولا يمكن أن يطرح نفسه في يوم من الأيام لمنافسته على رئاسة نادي المريخ، وأعلن سوداكال عن إستعداده لتوجيه كل العضوية المناصرة له للتصويت للوالي حال ترشحه للرئاسة من جديد في الإنتتخابات المقبلة.
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
لجنة التسير تحفظ هيبة المريخ..!!

*أعتقد ان ماجري في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب من مزايدات تعدى كل الخطوط الحمراء خصوصاً ان اللاعب وأسرته شكلا مخلب قط فتح عبره نفاج لإستفزاز المريخ وجمهوره، لهذا كان بيان اللجنة بقدر الحدث الذي مثل قمة من قمم التلاعب وعدم الإيفاء بالوعود والإلتزامات التي قطعها اللاعب ووالده قبل ان يذهب لمنزل أسرته بصحبة إخوانه ومن ثم يدور سيناريو جديد عن هروب اللاعب وعودته لمنزل رئيس نادي الهلال ومن ثم توزيع مشاهد أخري من صور اللاعب بصورة أيضاً كان الهدف من ورائها مضاعفة إستفزاز الأوضاع في المريخ وهذا الواقع أتي بعده سيناريو أخر كان أكثر غرابة وهو تصدى عدد من الأقلام المريخية لقضية اللاعب والحديث عنها بطريقة جعلت لجنة التسير في مرمى النيران لانها لم تقود اللاعب لمنزل رئيس المريخ ولم تؤدي له فروض الطاعة والولاء التي كان ينتظرها بإحضار اللاعب لمنزله ومن ثم إكمال الإتفاق غير المعلن معه وأعتقد أيضاً ان لجنة التسير محقة في هذا الشأن والوالي تحديداً لو أراد ان يدعم المريخ لماذا يرسم مثل هذا السيناريو ولماذا يربط دفعه للاعب بإحضاره لمنزله بصورة تؤكد علي ان الوالي يتعامل مع المريخ وقضاياه بصورة لاتخلو من تعالي وإستفزاز ونسأل الوالي تحديداً وهو من كان رئيس للمريخ طوال 13 عام هل أجبرك يوم أحد الذين قدمو اليك الدعم من شخصيات كثيرة هل ألزمك أحدهم للحضور لمنزله لتستلم اي نوع من أنواع الدعم لايوجد منهم أحد بل كانو يدعمو مجلسك بصمت ولا أحد يعرف ذلك إحتراما لموقعك الإعتباري في رئاسة النادي وإحتراما لمكانتك في نفوس أهل المريخ الذين صدمو بموقفك الأخير والذي مثل قمة في التخاذل وتعظيم الذات.
*الهجوم الضاري علي اللجنة من قبل إعلام المريخ وقف وراءه موقف الوالي من قضية شيبوب وكنا نتمني ان لايكون الوالي هو من يقف في ضفة النهر الأخري للهجوم علي الإدارة المريخية التي حفظت هيبة النادي ببيان أتي في وقته ليعرف شيبوب ومن شايعه ان المريخ ليس ساحة للتلاعب ولن يكون كذلك.
*ربط الوالي بالهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ سيناريو كان مرتقب ولو تم تسجيل شيبوب كان سيجد أكثر من قلم مريخي طريقه للهجوم علي الإدارة في المريخ وأعتقد ان سيناريو شيبوب مثل شرارة ظلت تخمد كل حين وتتقد وللأسف يقف وراء كل ذلك شخص واحد ظل يتهرب من إدارة النادي طوال تاريخه وأدخل المريخ في أزمات متوارثة يدفع ثمنها من يديرو النادي الأن ويستعملها البعض كمطية للهجوم المفتوح علي لجنة التسير المريخية التي بذلت مجهودات تشكر عليها لانها أتت في وقت حرج وما قامت به مقارنة بما كان يتوقع لها من فشل يعتبر كبير خصوصاً ان الجميع يدرك حجم الإلتزامات بعد ذهاب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الذي فضل الذهاب قبل شهر فقط من فترة التسجيلات وترك وراءه كم لايحصى من الإلتزامات المالية التي وفقت اللجنة في جزء منها ولم توفق في بعضها وهذا الوضع مع أنه طبيعي ومتوقع من موظفين أتت بهم الدولة لكن بات مفاجئ وغير مقبول للإعلام في المريخ لان شيبوب لم يذهب لمنزل جمال بصحبة رئيس المريخ الحالي الذي يريدون منه ان يذهب وهو يحمل من خلفه مؤسسة ضخمة كالمريخ حتي يتم حساب المبلغ المتفق عليه ويعطى لشيبوب وكأن برئاسة المريخ لعبة وكأني بهم يريدون ان يذلو الإدارة الحالية في المريخ مع ان الوالي لو أراد مصلحة المريخ في هذه القضية تحديداً كان بإمكانه ان يوضح للجنة بصورة مباشرة حجم وشكل إتفاقه مع اللاعب وكان بإمكانه ان يقدم هذا الدعم عبر من يديرون المريخ الأن لكنه فضل سيناريو غير ذلك وإتضح ان الهدف منه أكبر من التعاقد مع شيبوب والدليل علي ذلك مدى وشكل الهجوم علي اللجنة.
وهج اخير:-
*من قبل إنتزع رئيس الهلال الأسبق صلاح إدريس علاءالدين يوسف من بين يدي الوالي بعد ان فرط الرجل في اللاعب بطريقة عشوائية جعلته لقمة سائغة للهلال الذي لم يتعب في ضم لاعب أعطاه الوالي أذن بالذهاب لمناسبة أقربائه مع ان جميع من حوله من ذاك المجلس بقيادة حسن عبدالسلام والدقير وقريش نصحوه بعدم إعطاء إذن للاعب لكنه منح علاء وقتها الأذن ليكتشف بعدها ان الهلال أدخل اللاعب لغرفة تسجيلاته وهذا السيناريو رغم مرور السنوات عليه أذكره لان البعض يتحدث عن التفريط في شيبوب كأنه لم يحدث من قبل والسيناريو الحالي يعد فيه موقف مجلس المريخ أكثر من مشرف والدليل علي ذلك ان اللاعب ذاته عاد وأتصل مرة أخري طالب ان يستمر في المريخ.
*الوالي قدم للمريخ الكثير لكن إرتباطه دوماً بسقوط المجالس التي تعقبه يمثل سيناريو قمة في السخف وعلي الرجل ان أراد العودة لإدارة المريخ ان يتجه لصناديق الإنتخابات وكفاية مهازل.



دى النوعية اللي بتدمر المريخ باعلان عدائها السافر للوالي الذى اجمع عليه كل عقلاء المريخ
اخلاق الوالي وتواضعه اكبر من ماله ودعمه اخلاق الوالى يعرفها الخصوم قبل الصفوة
الوالى فى تهذيبه والتزام بالوعود جعل المريخ قبلة لكل لاعب اجنبى 
لم نسمع اى مشاكل او احتجاجات من اى لاعب او مدرب اجنبي
ياهؤلاء اكتبوا بعيدا عنا فديون المريخ الوالى ليس مسئولا عنها لوحده
مادفعه الوالى يجعلنا نغفر له اى تقصير
نوع هذا الصحفى عليه ان يحتفظ بحقده لنفسه
الوالى يخطئ ويصيب 
ولكن ماقدمه وظل يقدمه يجعل اى مريخي يهمه المريخ ومصلحته يتمنى عودة الوالى 
يستقيل على كيفه ونطالب برجوعه على كيفنا
الوالى الزالى ملك طوالى
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

دى النوعية اللي بتدمر المريخ باعلان عدائها السافر للوالي الذى اجمع عليه كل عقلاء المريخ
اخلاق الوالي وتواضعه اكبر من ماله ودعمه اخلاق الوالى يعرفها الخصوم قبل الصفوة
الوالى فى تهذيبه والتزام بالوعود جعل المريخ قبلة لكل لاعب اجنبى 
لم نسمع اى مشاكل او احتجاجات من اى لاعب او مدرب اجنبي
ياهؤلاء اكتبوا بعيدا عنا فديون المريخ الوالى ليس مسئولا عنها لوحده
مادفعه الوالى يجعلنا نغفر له اى تقصير
نوع هذا الصحفى عليه ان يحتفظ بحقده لنفسه
الوالى يخطئ ويصيب 
ولكن ماقدمه وظل يقدمه يجعل اى مريخي يهمه المريخ ومصلحته يتمنى عودة الوالى 
يستقيل على كيفه ونطالب برجوعه على كيفنا
الوالى الزالى ملك طوالى



                         [  تسلم يا أبو أشرف ...بردت قلوبنا بردك هذا .. دعهم يموتون بغيظهم وبحقدهم.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سعيد السعودي ينضم للفيحاء السعودي

انضم لاعب اهلي شندي والمريخ السابق سعيد السعودي لنادي الفيحاء السعودي درجة أولى من اجل خوض تجربة جديدة بعيدا عن الممتاز السوداني كل الامنيات بالتوفيق للخلوق سعيد مصطفى .



خلااااااص ارتحت يا الدسكو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

*الوالي قدم للمريخ الكثير لكن إرتباطه دوماً بسقوط المجالس التي تعقبه يمثل سيناريو قمة في السخف وعلي الرجل ان أراد العودة لإدارة المريخ ان يتجه لصناديق الإنتخابات وكفاية مهازل.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




و هل كل ما يقال عن ارتباطه بسقوط المجالس التي تعقب مجلسه صحيح ام انه يحمل الصاح و الخطأ
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا كسلاوى ان شاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجى
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و هل كل ما يقال عن ارتباطه بسقوط المجالس التي تعقب مجلسه صحيح ام انه يحمل الصاح و الخطأ



يا دفعه ده ما كلامى 
ده كلام الوهم زاكى الدين فى وهج المنبر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الرديف شغلو نضيييييف





الواد رقم 18 ده هو اللى خطفناهو من رديف الرشاريش ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آدم سوداكال: الوالي قدم الكثير للمريخ وإذا ترشح للرئاسة سأوجه كل عضويتي للتوصيت له ::

دافع القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن نفسه في مواجهة الإتهامات الموجهة له إليه من تسبب في عدم تعاقد شيبوب بعد أن جلس اللاعب معه ولم يحسم امره ولم يتركه يذهب لمقابلة جمال الوالي لتنفيذ الإتفاق الذي تم في وقت سابق، وقال ان كل الموضوع لا أساس له من الصحة ذاكرا انه يحمل الكثير من الإحترام والتقدير للرئيس جمال الوالي ولا يمكن أن يطرح نفسه في يوم من الأيام لمنافسته على رئاسة نادي المريخ، وأعلن سوداكال عن إستعداده لتوجيه كل العضوية المناصرة له للتصويت للوالي حال ترشحه للرئاسة من جديد في الإنتتخابات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رهان الصفـــــــــــوة
عباس شبـــــــــلول
رفضتك الصفوة يا شيبوب !

نبدأ بذات البداية القديمة منذ أن بدأت قصة اللاعب الهاوى شيبوب لا شك أنه لاعب جيد وصاحب إمكانيات فنية طيبة علاوة على أن من حق اللاعب أن يتطلع للدخول فى عالم الإحتراف ولكن بذات النهج المنظم الذى ينتهجه الهواه لطرق عالم الإحتراف ، كما انه ومن حق شيبوب أن يطلب العائد المادى الذى يجزيه مع الحفاظ على الجوانب الأدبية والأخلاقية فى التعامل مع إدارات الأندية ...
كما أن قناعتنا بمستوى شيبوب الجيد ايضا قناعات أخرى راسخة بأن شيبوب ليس (برعى القانون ولا جمال ابو عنجة ولا سكسك ولا حتى ابراهيم محجوب ) ولا يستحق هذا التصعيد الإعلامى ولا المطاردات الإدارية والتصريحات الخنفشارية وإلتقاط الصور وكأنهم يلتقطون صور تذكارية مع نجوم العالم والساحرة المستديرة ليونيل ميسي أو سواريز ونيمار ...
غابت الحكمة فى ادراتي القمة فى التداول السليم لهذا الملف ولو كان يقود القمة على سبيل المثال محمد ألياس محجوب وعبد المجيد منصور لأختلفت الموازين التى تقاس بها المشكلة ولشهدنا طريقة جيدة لإدارة المشكلة وإحتواء الأزمة ولكن حداثة الكردنة (سنة اولى إدارة ) وونسي الذى أطلق عليه الرئيس (البرلوم ) الذى مازال يتلمس خطاه فى العمل الإدارى ولا أدري كيف كان هذا الرجل وزيراً فى السابق ! ...
مثل هذه الظواهر السالبة مع اللاعب الهاوى سيلغي بظلاله على استقرار اللاعبين الهواه مع أنديتهم حيث سيتم الإغراءات بالمال ولو كان يسيراً وستزداد الشكاوي لدى الاتحاد العام فى هروب لاعبيها لأنديه منافسة وستشتد الصدام بين الأندية وسيؤثر سلباً على الاستقرار الفنى للاعبين والإدارى للمجالس التى تقود الأندية ...
فى مهرجان المريخ أمس هتفت الجماهير ضد شيبوب وطالبت بشطبه وأمس الأول فعلت ذلك بدار النادى والشاهد يقول ان جماهير الصفوة رفضت شيبوب ولا ترغب فيه لانه خرج من قلوبهم وكل مجموعات المريخ على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى بمختلف ضروبها ترفض عودة شيبوب للمريخ والمريخ الذى استغنى عن نجمه باكمبا لا يستعصى عليه الإستغناء عن شيبوب الهاوى (مجهول الهوية الاحترافية) ....
بالأمس ليلاً اسرة شيبوب طالبت مجلس المريخ بالسماح لشيبوب للعودة للمريخ وهنا نسأل اسرته الكريمة ، أليس فيكم رجل رشيد ؟ من الغريب والعجيب أن تعجز الأسرة فى التوجيه الصحيح لإبنها على اقل تقدير مراعاةً لمستقبله حتى لا يضيع النجم وسط الصراعات الإدارية ودرس بكري بشير لاعب هلال التبلدى ليس ببعيد عن الأذهان حيث خرج من مولد التسجيلات بلا (قمة ) ...
على الهلال أن يسجل شيبوب وعلى الكاردينال أن يدرك انه خسر الجولة مع المريخ وبعد أن اعاد المريخ شيبوب من جوبا عاصمة الجنوب عنوة وإقتداراً وقد صرح الكاردينال لوسائل الاعلام انهم قد صرفوا النظر عن شيبوب نهائياً وقال انهم كانوا يودون اسعاد جماهير الهلال ولم يستطيعوا فعل ذلك وبالأمس خرج وقال (خدعت ناس المريخ بتصريحاتى ) (لا يا شيخ ؟ معقولة تستخف بعقول جماهير الهلال ؟ ومنو البصدق كلام ما بخوش الراس ؟) ويبدو أن الكاردينال يعتقد ان الناس دون ألباب ! ....
نقطة رهان أخيرة ...
ما حدث فى الايام الماضية معركة فى غير معترك وسقوط الحكمة الادارية لدى القمة ! ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


الباشا يخوض تجربته الاحترافيه الثانية ::

تفيد متابعات صفحة المريخ إلي إستعدادات قائد الفريق السابق أحمد الباشا لخوض تجربة إحترافية جديدة في الدوري البحريني بشعار نادي البسيتين وتعتبر هي الثانية له بعد تجربته الاحترافيه الاولى للتى كانت في ليبيا قبل عدد من المواسم. 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*تسلم يا أبو أشرف 
ظل لازم واحد يرد عليهو دائما اتجاهو معاكس
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
عااجل .. عضو بالاتحاد العام: الاجتماع القادم سيشهد تعديلات جذرية في القوانيين الرياضية

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
اشار عضو بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني ان اجتماع الاتحاد القادم المنعقد يوم 10يناير القادم سيشهد تعديلات جذرية في عدد من القوانيين الرياضية لتلافي سلبيات الفترة القادمة .. كما ان هناك اتجاه ايضا لاجراء تعديل في مسألة الهبوط بالنسبة للموسم القادم بإعلان هبوط ثلاثة فرف مباشرة بينما يلعب فريقين سنترليق الهبوط او البقاء .. واكد ان النقطة الاخيرة في مرحلة التشاور بين اعضاء الاعضاء كما ان هناك مقترح بزيادة اندية الممتاز لتصبح 18 نادياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سعيد السعودي يوقع لنادي الفيحاء السعودي

خاص : ديربي سبورت

وقعت إدارة نادي الفيحاء بالمجمعة مع المهاجم الدولي السوداني سعيد السعودي "مواليد السعودية" لمدة عام ونصف العام بديلاً للأردني معاذ عفانه، وجرت مراسم التوقيع بمقر النادي بحضور المشرف العام على الفريق عبدالله أبانمي ومدير المركز الإعلامي عمار العمار.

وسبق للسعودي (30 عاما) أن مثل المريخ السوداني لعشرة أعوام حقق معه العديد من البطولات قبل الانتقال إلى نادي أهلي شندي على سبيل الإعارة، ومثل منتخب السودان في العديد من البطولات كان آخرها تصفيات كأس العالم 2018، وكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الانضمام للأهلي في الفئات السنية.

وعبر السعودي عن سعادته بالانضمام للفيحاء مقدما شكره للفيحاويين على ثقتهم في إمكانياته وقال: "اتمنى أن أكون على قدر الثقة وأن اساهم في تحقيق الانتصارات وأن احقق ما يصبو إليه محبي الفريق". مشيدا بتعامل إدارة الفيحاء الراقي في المفاوضات وقال: "انا جاهز وتحت رهن إشارة المدرب متى ما أراد والأجواء الرياضية هنا غير غريبة علي كوني أحد مواليد السعودية ولعبت في العديد من البطولات على مستوى الحواري واتابع الدوريات السعودي الذي اعتبره من أفضل الدوريات عربياً".

وأكد السعودي أنه عاشق لنادي الشباب السعودي منذ الصغر ويتمنى عودته إلى البطولات كما كان في السابق، ويعتبر سلمان المؤشر أفضل لاعب سعودي في الوقت الحالي.

ديربي سبورت






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااجل .. عضو بالاتحاد العام: الاجتماع القادم سيشهد تعديلات جذرية في القوانيين الرياضية

اشار عضو بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني ان اجتماع الاتحاد القادم المنعقد يوم 10يناير القادم سيشهد تعديلات جذرية في عدد من القوانيين الرياضية لتلافي سلبيات الفترة القادمة .. كما ان هناك اتجاه ايضا لاجراء تعديل في مسألة الهبوط بالنسبة للموسم القادم بإعلان هبوط ثلاثة فرف مباشرة بينما يلعب فريقين سنترليق الهبوط او البقاء .. واكد ان النقطة الاخيرة في مرحلة التشاور بين اعضاء الاعضاء كما ان هناك مقترح بزيادة اندية الممتاز لتصبح 18 نادياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرض مغرٍ للمريخ لإقامة معسكر إعدادي بالرياض

أعلنت شركة قرين قوول استعدادها لإقامة معسكر إعدادي بالمريخ اعتباراً من السابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي وحتى نهاية إعداده مع توفير أربع تجارب إعدادية مميزة مع فريقين من الدرجة الممتازة ومثلهما من الدرجة الأولى, وسيحصل المريخ على إقامة مجانية مع توفير الملاعب والرحلات الداخلية
وأداء العمرة بحيث لا يتحمل المريخ إلا تكلفة التذاكر, ومن المتوقع أن يستجيب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لهذا العرض الذي سيوفر إعداداً نموذجياً للفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد .
*

----------

